# What do you do that's frowned upon?



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

As I'm sure we all know, PF can sometimes be a bit of a judgemental place to be. We are sometimes very quick to jump on other people for things that they might do different to us.

So, I thought it would be enlightening to each write a list of the things that we do with our dogs that are sometimes frowned on by other people.

The whole point is that this is an entirely non-judgemental and light-hearted thread , just to remind us that NONE of us are 'perfect' dog owners!

I think it's also good to remember that different people have different opinions on things - what is fine for some people is a big no-no for others.

So I'll start....


McKenzie sleeps IN my bed with me at night.

Sometimes she doesn't recall straight away when I call her, but I still let her off the lead.

I've given up fighting it and let her eat the orange peels she finds at the park.

I've tried and failed at raw feeding 4 times.

I don't have a fenced garden for her.

I let her lick my face.

So, what do you do?

Feel free to comment on other people's posts but please keep it non-judgemental!!!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

I use flexi leads when i need too
Mouse doesnt always recall first time but still goes off lead where i feel hes safe
Max steals food and counter surfs and ive given up trying to stop him and just keep things out his reach. 
They dont wee on command (yes im only fit to own a goldfish!)
Tilly-Mai hates walks so I dont take her for one everyday
I leave the kids with them un supervised 
I have dressed Max and Mouse up in the kids dressing up clothes just because
I dont always make them earn treats
I dont always make them sit before I feed them

Thats all i can think of for now but am sure there is more 

And re reading my post im not sure im fit to own dogs :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

mumof6 said:


> *They dont wee on comand (yes im only fit to own a goldfish!)*


Love it! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh I thought of another one - Kenzie has quite a selection of coats and jumpers, although I do only use them when it's cold/wet.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

- I feed dry food
- I still let her off the lead even though her recall isn't the best
- She will run after dogs unless I maintain her attention
- I give rawhide and cooked bones 
- Most of the time she doesn't wear a collar


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh there must be loads of stuff.. but off the top of my head..
Use flexi leads ( have done for 25+ yrs)
Let Remy and Benny sleep on my bed if they are scared

Kiss Remy all the time, kiss Oscar loads too

Remys recall is good just in his own time,, ie he comes back but likes to finish sniffing what hes sniffing first..
Yet hes off lead at least twice a day, 

let them all on the furniture and in every room of the house bar the garage

dont lock them away from visitors

Dont make them sit for food..Not a real expectation with Oscars bad legs anyway

Let them have scraps esp veggies and let them share my fruit.

They pee against lamposts..Well its half a mile to the park you try holding it that long!

I dont force Benny to interact, if he doesnt want to be part of things we let him retreat into his own world, his own house and leave him be.
I take them for their yearly jabs, always have and proberbly always will


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I suppose I let Holly get away with more now she is old.

Recall is not perfect, she is going deaf.
She gets treats without having to work for them.
She sleeps in my sleeping bag when we are in the motor van
She gets dressed up for fancy dress classes
She flirts with young male dogs

Thats all I can think of this time in the morning


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't have collars on my dogs
I use slip leads
I correct my dogs if I'm trying to teach them the right way of doing something
I teach them that nasty gundog stuff with dead animals and things
They sit on my knee for a fuss, it's difficult to fit all four on though


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

Aren't we all such terrible owners!!! :lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> Aren't we all such terrible owners!!! :lol:


Terrible, I can only fit three of them on my knee, so one always gets left out!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Terrible, I can only fit three of them on my knee, so one always gets left out!


You're scarring them for life, you know?!!!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Terrible, I can only fit three of them on my knee, so one always gets left out!


:scared: do you not let the one thats left out sit on your shoulders across the back of the chair? Not that i would ever let Izzi do that, or let her lick my ear when she is being cheeky


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

dorrit said:


> Oh there must be loads of stuff.. but off the top of my head..
> Use flexi leads ( have done for 25+ yrs)
> Let Remy and Benny sleep on my bed if they are scared
> 
> ...


Is peeing against lamposts out then? I thought that was what the council put them there for.

Ferdie is always off lead on the heath, even though he comes back when he feels like it. He won't let me out of his sight and I know he won't run off, so that is all I really care about unless I think he is going to pester a small dog or a little kid.

They have bits of what I am eating.

When visitors come I expect them to greet the dogs the same as they would me; it is their house, and I expect people to be polite to them.

They go wherever the hell they like in the house.

They watch me when I am eating.

Diva still hasn't been taught to sit; had more important things to teach her and who cares whether she sits or not?

I don't think I'm a bad owner because of it; my dogs are quite happy and know they came to the right place!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Hehe, this thread makes me laugh.
Right, here it goes:

Terence's recall away from other dogs is still bad. He still goes off the lead where I think it's safe. (We are working on the recall)
Terence sleeps in the bed with me when the OH lets me have a lie in. (He is currently fast asleep in the bed with my OH)
He licks my face. He also licks the kids' faces.
He has "his" spot on the sofa and gets upset when the OH sits in it. :lol:
He is not "done".

He is my baby and I don't care what other people think. :cornut:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ooooh, you wicked dog owners you lot! I, of course, do everything everyone on pf says you should do .............

except ...............

I don't feed raw
They sleep on my bed
I sit on the floor because they are comfortable on the settee
I talk to them in baby voices - I am their mummy and the OH is their daddy
I kiss them and they lick my face
They have the run of the house
They get told off if they misbehave
I walk my bitch when she is in season
They are bought from breeders (or home bred) and not rescued
And the biggest no-no of all ...... they are pedigree show dogs!

(Quick - 'phone the RSPCA!)


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

mumof6 said:


> :scared: do you not let the one thats left out sit on your shoulders across the back of the chair? Not that i would ever let Izzi do that, or let her lick my ear when she is being cheeky


She does do that.


----------



## theothersparticus (Jan 8, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> So I'll start....
> 
> 
> Sometimes she doesn't recall straight away when I call her, but I still let her off the lead.





mumof6 said:


> Mouse doesnt always recall first time but still goes off lead where i feel hes safe
> Max steals food and counter surfs and ive given up trying to stop him and just keep things out his reach.
> They dont wee on comand (yes im only fit to own a goldfish!)





dandogman said:


> - I feed dry food
> - I still let her off the lead even though her recall isn't the best
> - She will run after dogs unless I maintain her attention
> - I give rawhide





dorrit said:


> Remys recall is good just in his own time,, ie he comes back but likes to finish sniffing what hes sniffing first..
> Yet hes off lead at least twice a day,
> 
> let them all on the furniture and in every room of the house bar the garage
> ...





Sleeping_Lion said:


> They sit on my knee for a fuss, it's difficult to fit all four on though


All of the above :blush: although I must admit I didn't feel bad for my failings, just a little guilty sometimes when people point it out.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Haha! Good thread! 

Well...

I let the dogs lick my faces and strange dogs too
I let them sit on the chairs at the table and feed them scraps
They sit on my chair with me whilst I eat my breakfast and share the toast crust
I share my ice-creams with them although Dottie can't be trusted as she always bites them instead of licking them
Dottie runs around offlead despite a selective re-call, although I always keep to large open grounds so I can look for dogs, kids, joggers etc and keep a squeaky toy and ball in my hand that she always come back for so not endangering anyone!
I use and love my flexi, great for when I take them both out. Charlie on one and Dottie off. They both get 30mins off lead time 5mins into the walk chasing and fetching by which point Charlie is ready to be carried home,then 30mins sniffing so I don't feel like he's missing out!
I love having the dogs in bed with me
I have t-shirts for the dogs with slogans on them (my cheap versions of a Thundershirt)
I sometimes let the dogs bark in the garden
Charlie doesn't always Sit but I still give him a treat

God, call the RSPCA, I'm a cr*p owner!

xxx


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

I give Marrow bones and Raw hide- because I always have done ,even before everyone got computers and told us it was bad.

I'm obviously stricter on recall than everyone else here- so that must make me bad


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

i breed my own dogs never get health tests they allso eat grapes


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Ive thought of some more 

I will hand feed them or the kids will just because we want to that meal time
They sometimes watch me eat
I didnt reaerch or plan any of them, they just ended up moving in when no one else wanted them :lol:
I cant afford new toys, collars etc all the time so they are given plastic bottles, old footballs, old teddys etc to play with
They give me and the kids kisses
I sometime let them bark in the garden for 5 mins


----------



## Diesel the Crazy Dal (Jun 11, 2012)

Good thread 

I correct them if they are naughty
I let them on the bed
I cuddle them and let them lick my face
I let Diesel off the lead even though his recall isnt perfect (i am careful though as hes ott for most and would probably try humping another dog )
I have given rawhide
If im busy, i have missed out the odd walk (i try not to do this though as you tend to know when a dally needs excercise :mad2

Edit; oh and i forgot, i dont feed raw, i feed dry


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I take my dog to too many classes

She knows a million and one useless tricks

I " humiliate" her by taking her to old folks homes, school fetes and street parties to entertain humans. (she must be a masochist because she wags her tail and appears to enjoy this " humiliation")

I don't bath her weekly monthly or even 6 monthly (and no you don't get a greasy hand when you stroke her)

She has the run of the house (unless i'm out or an area is unsafe for whatever reason.)

When she is scared I take her away from the situation and she sits on my lap for a massage and cuddles till she chills out and is ready to go again. Now she rarely gets scared i still have a sit down on a walk because i like the cuddles!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Thought of a couple more

Don't feed raw.
Use a flexee llead then needed
Watches while we eat
Lots of cuddles, she is not a licky dog though
Will go up to little kids if possible


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

moonviolet said:


> I take my dog to too many classes
> 
> She knows a million and one useless tricks
> 
> ...


I think you need to stop abusing that poor dog Moonviolet!!!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> I think you need to stop abusing that poor dog Moonviolet!!!


It's the cuddles that pushed it over the edge, isn't it?


----------



## Diesel the Crazy Dal (Jun 11, 2012)

I forgot the most important one;

I stroke that place on thier belly, just because it makes me laugh to see paws thumping on the floor


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Just though of more :scared: i think i need to give up owning dogs and stick to stick insects

I walk Mouse on a harness because he pulls on a collar but not the harness and i have no intention (for the foreseeable future) in changing

I call myself their mummy

I tell them off if they are very naughty

I will take one of them on the school run in a morning


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

My dogs obviously suffer terribly as ...

Most days I work full time so they are on their own
They have full access to a garden all day & are out there unsupervised alot
I used a loud noise to interrupt Roxy's OTT behaviour once .... & would do it again (she's obviously so traumatised now  )
They are both allowed free run of the downstairs including the sofas
I don't let Roxy have long periods offlead
I never bath them (unless they have rolled in fox poo or dead fish)
I do tell them off
They do have rawhide chews


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I let alfie lick my face, had no idea its frowned on!!

He does wee against peoples front walls and tbh i couldnt care less, it's a wall!!

Also he wees on wheelie bins too, again its a bin!

I have used correction in the form of a water spray to correct inappropriate behaviour such as jumping up at people and it has worked and he is very loving too, so those theories are slightly wrong!


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Both dogs sleep on our bed, sometimes leaving little room for human occupation.
Mira loves to kiss my face, and I let her.
They both paw at me when they want a fuss, and guess what, I oblige!
I let them eat my toast crusts because I don't like them.
They spend little time lead-walking.
I call myself their mummy.
I spend every hour possible walking/playing/cuddling them, and contrary to popular belief, it hasn't made them clingy, and neither suffers from SA. 

There must be loads more, I do spoil them rotten!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

This thread is fun :thumbup:

ok here we go:

I use a flexi lead :thumbup: by roads  and sometimes its unlocked 

Millie eats all our table scraps within reason (Obviously not curries etc )

Husband makes Millie a 'Sandwich' everyday which is made with Pate and raw bacon which we buy her eveyweek in our weekly food shop 

If she poos in a bush / in the middle of a crop field / well clear of the path I leave it. (In quite a few places we walk there is a 'stick and flick' rule as a pose to pick up as it saves on dog bins / disposal costs.)

Her toys are left out 100% of the time - As are her PAH filled bones.

She sleeps either in our bed or in our bedrooom everynight.

She has full roam of the house / sofas etc.

We dont have a garden at all - Its a dog free zone in terms of toileting :thumbup:

And the big one - We leave her at home whilst we go to work.

I KNOW I am not perfect but even I know we provide Millie with everything she needs - Millie is 100% better off with us than her last 2 homes. Where we dont provide the most 'ideal' life we are trying to make changes / adapt to minimise the effect. Il admit that yes she is quite spoilt  but she is very well behaved and I believe we have the balance pretty much right.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

this is fun. Glad to see that people are actually admitting to normal dog owning traits 

I probably do loads - well definitely loads that will be frowned upon by some.

Use flexileads
Have one dog on the bed and one in the kitchen
Hardly ever walk my dogs - they are out all day with me and run behind the horses.
If I go out without them they can be left as long as it takes - no time limit
Leave them in the car - they love it
Let them off the lead on walks though they so seldom meet other dogs they are not very great.
Feed marrow and knuckle bones - the ones some of you seem to feed are the ones I was taught are dangerous so stick to the tried and tested
Feed rawhide chews though I am wary of them
Let the dogs lick the plates
Feed them dry and wet food and any scraps that are going - do not take a month to introduce any new food.

I cant think of any others but really do think this is a great thread as it is easy to think the ones that shout loudest on here are really in the majority.


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ooh I like this thread 

Well mine get shouted at if they're annoying me or being really naughty.

They often sit on the chairs and i'll sit on the floor.

Sometimes they only get 1 walk a day.

I don't do training with them everyday.

They get little bits of food from my plate if they have watched me eat nicely.

I actively encourage tug of war and let them win.

They use the house and garden as their own personal playground and racetrack.

I don't use their daily allowance of food as treats as that would be boring I buy in treats or make them.

I don't always let Oscar free run sometimes he has to make do with a street walk.

I think i'll stop now 

Must say I don't think any of us on here are fit to own dogs :lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> You're scarring them for life, you know?!!!


I'd offer them up for adoption, but looking at the other admissions from dog owners it seems none of us are fit to own dogs


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I ***LOVE*** this thread 

OK here goes.....

1 - Dex sleeps on my bed whenever he wants (and usually gets more space than I do)

2 - I use a Flexi and think when used correctly, Flexis are FAB!
_*(only in parks/fields, I hasten to add, NEVER in the streets or by roads *_

3 - Dex is a lunatic when visitors come over so most the time he's kept away from the front door.....but not every single time....

4 - I feed him table scraps.
Regularly.

Knew I'd remember more:

5 - Dex goes anywhere in the house he wants. Up to and including on *one* occasion stretching out on the bathroom floor while I had a shower.....

6 - He is allowed to lick my face and neck and if I have a bite or scratch anywhere else he usually licks that too and heals it!

7 - on occasion I *may *have presented him with a choice of two collars and two headcollars and allowed him to decide which ones he wanted to wear that day.......


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

*I allow them to chase and kill certain wildlife (I dont encourage it, but it doesnt bother me when they do it)
* I will get hands on with them if they are not doing as they are told
* I do use punishment
* I have used a spray collar in the past
* My dogs are confined to 1 room when indoors
* I dont pick up dog poo unless it's a park/roadside/towpath etc
* They only get 1 walk a day
* I leave them in the car (although not when it's too warm)
* They are out in the garden most of the time unsupervised


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh and i have never used a crate and never had anything destroyed or any trouble with toilet training.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

Glad you all like my thread  I'm loving all the replies. Seems we're all human after all :lol:


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sonny sleeps on my bed and is allolwed on the sofas and chairs

He gets rawhide chews

He picks up / chews sticks if he gets away with it

He gets shouted at if he is bad although he ignores me anyway

He has not got perfect recall but is allowed off lead (I do recall when I see other people and dogs though)

He is often walked on a flexi lead beside roads and on quieter roads it is not locked

I think my main failing is that I do not train or groom him as often as I should though


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> Oh and i have never used a crate and never had anything destroyed or any trouble with toilet training.


Same here. But mainly as I wouldnt want one in the house lol much prefer to restrict to one room if required.:thumbup:


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

* I use a flexi lead
* Clover sleeps with me, Daisy sleeps in her crate
* They lick my face
* They sit on the settee
* I sometimes give them a little of my food
* Clover has the run of the house 
* I use a crate


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Nothing. I am perfect :aureola::aureola:. 

Apart from....

1. I take the poor dog running (maybe I have been the subject of some of the 'I saw a dog being dragged out running' threads ). In fact we have just got back from one. I could tell he didn't want to go by the whirling about and shooting to the door when I got his harness out.

2. I give him lots of fusses and scratches when he asks for them.

3. I leave toys out all the time apart from tug / training ones that I want to retain high value.

4. I play tug with a large breed dog.

5. He sits on the sofa with us....at training the other night the trainer was saying "Of course, dogs shouldn't really be on your sofa" and I felt . Then she added..but mine are always on there .

6. I let him initiate play and will respond if I am not busy. He knows 'away' so buggers off if I need him to.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I am really pleased I am not the only less than perfect owner.
I was beginning to feel paranoid about being a bad owner.

But being perfect would be boring for owner and dog


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bisbow said:


> I am really pleased I am not the only less than perfect owner.
> I was beginning to feel paranoid about being a bad owner.
> 
> *But being perfect would be boring for owner and dog*


Oh no, I rather enjoy it :aureola: .


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I had no idea letting them on the sofa is frowned upon. Well add that to the list too.

Plus he innitiates play and i then play and he is fussed and has his back scratched too.

Wow it seems i must be a bad owner.


----------



## Woofer Roo (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a few too

- I know I don't feed her the best available food, but she seems ok with that

- she has full run of the house (and if OH would let me, I'd have her on the bed as well)

- I call her by the same pet names as my kids (which may scar them for life)

- I refer to her as my 3rd furry baby, and we're mummy and daddy


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't feed raw

I encourage them to bark at cats

I correct them when barking at other dogs


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Oh no, I rather enjoy it :aureola: .


There is always one :wink:


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I walk in season bitches.

I have used spray collars and anti bark muzzles in an attempt to stop Phoebe gobbing off.

I have walked dogs without leads on main roads.

Penny my eldest does nothing and still gets treats so long as others have performed the task. Hubby says she's useless, I say she can do a mean stand, why should she feel the need to show off at her age?

I talk to them as if babies, and I actually talk back for them.

I shout at them as if they understand when they have been naughty.

I feed raw.

I don't use commercial worming or flea / tick products. (with the exception of using milbemax on pups under 8 wks old).

I find it funny to dress them up on occasions in comical T shirts, santa suits, halloween outfits, super hero costumes and birthday badges.

I don't always vaccinate past puppy ones.

I fast them once a week.


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

-i go running with my labs
-i walked them very far as pups
-they all get scraps
-use slip leads and gencons
-i sometimes let one of my huskeys off lead
-dont vaccinate 
-sometimes they stay outside overnight if they want
-all my dogs go up and down stairs all the time

There is prob more but i cant think of anymore this morning!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

-Kes sleeps in our bed often
-We let her up on the sofas
-I let her off even though her recall isn't 100%
-She has a lick of our cider when we have some, she'll usually get it herself otherwise as she's booze mad

Can't think of others right now.


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

Hmm,

She's eating rawhide atm, 

I never bothered crate training after the first yowling session

I live in a flat with no garden

We've never been to puppy classes (you try going with no car)

She's allowed anywhere

Once she knows a rule if it's broken she's told off.

Allowed off with patchy recall

has toys.. but gets away with pinching socks 

Gets to lick most plates and bowls when we're done.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> -She has a lick of our cider when we have some, she'll usually get it herself otherwise as she's booze mad


I have a picture of her going to the fridge and getting a can out if you won't share yours :scared:.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

I may be chased from the forum after this 

Angel owns more clothes than I do and does zoomies when she gets something new.

I put Angel in a carry bag if I need to have her on my mobility scooter with me and if we are in a really busy town.

They both sleep in bed with us and often stay in bed for a couple of hours after we are up.

They love a drink of tea out of the cup (but only if it has sugar in)

They lick the plates and we haven't died of any doggy disease yet.

They kiss us and any visitors who let them.

We use flexi leads all the time.

The house is littered with their toys all the time.

They have free run of all the house and furniture, have been known to sit on the floor so as not to move them.

Alfie is 3 and still has his bits and it's going to stay that way.

Angel was spayed before her first season 

We play rough with them and let them win at tug.

Sometimes they will only get one walk a day.

They are both totally spoilt and get away with murder.

I'm sure there is more that I can't think of at the moment


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I have a picture of her going to the fridge and getting a can out if you won't share yours :scared:.


I thought exactly the same thing :lol:


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Am loving this thread :lol:

I let Alfie off lead every day although his recall is still dodgy. 

While I don't encourage it, I don't stress if he chases (and catches) pigeons and rabbits. To be fair, he's never come close to catching a rabbit but he's had a couple of pigeons.

I share my toast with him every morning. He gets the crusts.

I've pretty much given up on teaching LLW and rely on a headcollar.

I sing to him and encourage him to jump up so we can "dance". 

I call him a variety of silly pet names in even sillier voices.

He gets tip tops and ice lollies when it's warm.

He gets a lot of commercial treats.

He's only ever had 2 baths in his life as he absolutely hates it. 

I shout a very firm and loud NO when he's doing something he shouldn't, like digging in the garden.

His toys are left out all the time.

He was neutured at 11 months.

I think I'll stop now before someone calls the RSPCA...


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Dogless said:


> 4. I play tug with a large breed dog.


There's no hope for you, shakes head with appropriate despondent expression, I mean, you'd never catch me playing with my *gundogs* instead of training, including tuggy!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I let my lot jump all over the furniture and beds.
I allow them to scrounge when we're eating.
Most of the time they don't wear collars.
And horrors of horrors I actively encourage them to bite me, jump up me, and rip my clothes.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh and i used puppy pads which everyone has a downer on. Bt he used them until his jab and then as soon as he started going outside wouldnt go indoors anymore so it worked out fine.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

*getting in a large van to rescue all these poor doggies from this completely incapable lot*
Shame on you all.  :aureola:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm still teaching Diva to give me kisses. I love a big lick round the chops.

What is wrong with marrowbones and rawhide all of a sudden?


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

prince is with me 24/7,i leave him in the car,he has full run of house and garden,i encourage him to bark at the gates,he gets told off ,if he ignores me i smack his bum,im mummy,i talk like the insurance advert with the chi woman,he weighs 45kg and sits on my lap,visitors have to accept him,he lives here.im awfull must take myself to training,also i use a flexi as it helps with his lead reactiveness.his a spoilt git.forgot to say he also gets in the bath after me.


----------



## Diesel the Crazy Dal (Jun 11, 2012)

Is it wrong that me and my Boyfriend are mummy and daddy? and that i have 2 seperate silly voices for them? I think i need to stop thinking about this... :scared:


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

Great thread!

Well....

Rufflea shares our breakfast... (sometimes I make him his own cup of tea!)

He has his own sofa and sulks if someone else sits on it but he does seem to find it amusing to steal someone else's seat if they get up!

Rufflea sleeps in my bed, decides when we get up and then after breakfast goes back to sleep for a couple of hours so has never had a walk before 10 am.

He doesn't always have to work for a treat and his toys are always out...


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Diesel the Crazy Dal said:


> Is it wrong that me and my Boyfriend are mummy and daddy? and that i have 2 seperate silly voices for them? I think i need to stop thinking about this... :scared:


God no, we're mummy and daddy here too.

In fact, I go one step further... if Alfie is jumping at my daughter or annoying her or whatever I'll say to him "Alfie don't jump at your sister" :lol:


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thought of a few more now

I never used a crate and used puppy pads at night 

Sonny has a whole crate full of toys and he has 6/7 toys down in the living room at any given time

He often sits with his head resting on my legs when I am eating - as I sit on the sofa to eat. He never takes food from the plate though but if it happens to land on the tray then he thinks it is fair game


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

Good thread! 

Mine sleep on my bed, usually under the duvet.

I let them jump and lick people who approach them and visitors to my home.

I swear at them a lot if they misbehave on walks or at home, (what the f**k do you think you're doing), it seems to work for them.

They have the run of the house unless I want some quiet time, then they get locked in the kitchen.

If I need to go out, I have no time limit on how long they are left alone for.

I feed raw, it seems ok on here but talking to local dog owners, you would think I was feeding them poison.

When friends come round for a beer or 2, I'll put some down for the dogs. Lagers their favourite but they wont say no to a cider. 

I very rarely wash them. Even if they roll in something I usually leave them to sort it out themselves.

I don't have a secure garden.

I have, in the past, thrown my dogs into a river, (with a long lead on), just to show them that they can swim.

I encourage them to chase pigeons.


I could go on all day, but probably should stop before I get reported. 
I know my dogs are happy and healthy and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

This is my big one on a slight slant... I have become "that woman"

Tink never corrects , snaps or growls at a rude dog, but if i'm walking with a dog that is approached rudely and corrects a dogs and the rude dog's owner makes a " nasty dog" comment I tend to say " well, if you had approached me in that way and got all up in my face I would have told you to back off too."

You'd be surprised at how many dogs get put on lead when their owners see me these days :lol:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great thread - all you bad owners make me smile :thumbup:

Lilly - will disapear for up to 5 minutes into the undergrowth/woods  I just stay where she left me whistling occasionally and she always comes back.
She chases, squirels, cats, birds, deer infact anything that moves - if it stays still she ignores it (I think she may be part sight hound  )

All 3 jump up at guests, sit right next to you staring at you and waiting for you to drop some food when your eating, it doesn't bother me so hard luck if it bother you 

They all pull on the lead - again their combinmed weight is only 20kg, I can physically restrain them if needed, so I've not bothered correcting this behaviour.

All 3 are let off lead- Lilly will run off and chase, Zipper won't come back if he finds food and Missy hasn't learned her name yet - But I will continue to let them off in areas I deem safe and watch them enjoy themselves


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hmmm here goes....


My Danies are allowed on my bed (hopefully not all 3 at the same time) although I have on one ocassion been unable to get the two boys off and had to resort to sleeping on one of the Tuffies for the night! 

With 3 other bedrooms in the house but I prefer to sleep in the dogs room

Been known to break into Doric when out on a walk when Danies don't do what I expect of them

Have 3 huge sofas and all 3 love them - I often get relegated to the floor

Danies get my son's dinner when he doesn't come home!

Haven't vacinated last year because I am not sure who to believe about yearly vacinations

Haven't chipped Denver yet but hey he is only 15 months old 

Get them up at 5 in the morning so that they have had a nice country walk before I go to work


----------



## Halifu (Jan 22, 2012)

Shocking!
We let them on the furniture
They share my toast every morning( Charlie sits by my side and waits for his bit)
Zak pees on peoples walls and gate posts
Zak comes of lead recal not 100% but fairly reliable
They both like to play tug of war with a big rope and me
At the moment they do like to bark at anyone that comes past our house
Lots of face licks.
We Stick & flick the poo if it's in a field or out of the way places.
Zak dosent hasn't gone to any puppy / dog trainning classes.


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

- Mines allowed on the beds and sofa. But gets off all, when told. 
- We let her chew on a massive bit of wood that used to belong to an old bed.
- Her toys are always out. Except balls and frizbee's.
- She sits on people... ON people. 
- Licks faces
- She has little chews on my fingers and arm.
- I dont wash her if she rolls in mud... But I do find a nice pond before we go home!

She can be stopped of all the above... But I dont feel the need to deny the little things.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Unfortunately I cant join in anymore as we lost Sabre but I am absolutely loving this thread! And alot of them I would be owning up to aswell!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Unfortunately I cant join in anymore as we lost Sabre but I am absolutely loving this thread! And alot of them I would be owning up to aswell!


I am sorry to hear about Sabre passing.

I pressed 'like' to your comment about being the same as everyone else on here!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

912142 said:


> I am sorry to hear about Sabre passing.
> 
> I pressed 'like' to your comment about being the same as everyone else on here!


Thanks. Yeh, I didnt think the like was for losing Sabre  that would have been pretty sick 
We were "awful" dog owners!!! I guess I can join in and admit what we DID do, and proberly WILL do again!

He got let off lead when his recall was just so-so and he was dog reactive on lead.
He wasn't crated, and until his legs got bad was allowed anywhere in the house, upstairs etc...
He wasn't allowed to beg or on the furniture (looking at this thread, he should have been!) 
He wasnt 100% with his toilet training all throughout his life and we ended up having to shut 2 rooms up when he was left so he wouldnt pee in there!
He would come out in the car and get left in it, as long as it wasn't hot, he would be left anywhere.
I tied him up outside the local shop while I went inside.
I made him wear outfits for fancy dress parties and christmas hats/antlers.
He didnt have his vaccinations after 2yrs old.
Until he was old with a sensitive stomach, he would have any scraps after dinner(within reason) and on he had a roast dinner made up just for him!
He rarely had a walk as routine, just if he came out with us.

*Heidi*


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Ha - this is great!

Gypsy

barks when she wants something and OH gives into her (drives me mad!)
has a very poor chase recall and will occasionally catch wildlife but she still goes off the lead
is a consummate thief and counter surfer - we've resorted to management rather then training as nothing seems to deter her (even when she pulled a casserole dish off the side and it shattered - she just ate around the pieces!)

Ely

has only very basic training - he doesn't enjoy it so I don't force him
I comfort him when he's scared (seen no evidence to suggest this is bad)
If he doesn't want to go for a walk I don't force him

Both

Allowed free run of the house and on the furniture
Fed both raw and commercial - sometimes at the same meal
I don't change food over gradually
We both work full time so they are at home all day

That's quite a list!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I let them lick me
On the sofa whenever they like
toy fight with Mavis
been a few year since Mavis had a bath, Chester has never had one
use a flexi
they know who mammy and daddy is
too many toys
Chester sits on the fronts seat in then car  ( only because he gets so stressed when in on his own) he does go in the boot when mavis is there though


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Ferdie is the world's worst counter surfer and he doesn't much care if I am watching. There is nothing he can't reach.

I bought leather furniture just so the dogs could get up there.

I give them a lamb leg bone sometimes.

I hate to see dogs who are too well behaved, they look like they are scared to do anything. There are two GSDs I see sometimes who daren't even turn their heads to look at us or she is correcting them. I hate that.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't feed expensive food
I sometimes use a flexi lead
I have a mutt and he isn't a rescue
Oh and he was castrated at six months *ducks*


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

reading this it seems im not fit to own anything 

both dogs sleep in the bed under the covers if they want and have done since they were came here.
at the moment dont have free run of the flat but only because kitchen is to small and one room has the ratties in. when i move they will be able to go were they like. 
i never crated.
chaos has never been to a training class 
havent trained chaos as much as i did lexi chaos can sit stay recall and thats about it 
both steal food if given the chance i just make sure not to leave anything out.
both go on the sofas. 
both are of lead when safe to do so even tho lexi recall is not 100% i focased on teaching not to run after dogs or people as they both know not to i let them make there own way back to me.
i dont bother trying to get food if lexi finds it on walks when of lead (she can run faster then me)
i use flexi leads
i call them my girls and im mommy my mom is nanny
they sit on my lap
lexi will get in the bth with me
i dont do yearly vacs
i dont pick up poo if not on a path or open space 
chaos licks me 
they have any left overs
if i order take out i ord for them to 
both are unspayed 
i walk during season
i work lexi (she loves it and get rabbit for tea) 

im now going to stop  

if anyone would like to adopt to badly treated lurchers then please let me know


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Just to add a couple more,

I walk my dogs on harnesses
I throw sticks for my dogs
I sometimes chuck the cats kibble down on the floor if Charlie starts barking at night
I walk them both together (safely) even though they can both be on lead re-active
I pull together 2 chairs for the dogs to sleep against the heater whilst I go cold in the kitchen
I don't move the dogs in bed and let Charlie sleep in between me and my bf
I give Charlie fuss on demand when he nudges my hand
I let Dottie jump up and lick my face but make Charlie sit (he does it automatically anyway)
Play tug/fetch with Dottie when she brings a toy

...And then I wonder why I call them "The Terrors" :lol:
I am the devil himself.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Haha ok where to start?!

Dixie:

Sleeps IN my bed sometimes (especially when OH is away) 
Demands to play fetch sometimes, and I do
Demands attention and cuddles and I give them if I am not too busy
Tells the other dogs off when she thinks she ought to (and the cats)
Pulls on the lead sometimes because I can't be bothered stop starting all the way (she seems to go through phases)
Knows the difference between my 'come here' and my 'come here (Now)' recalls and chooses whether to come back if its not serious (but is 100% there if I use the serious one).
She sits on my knee in the back of the car as it's the only way so far to keep her happy/settled on the way there. On the way back when she is tired she is in the crate.


Dave:
Is walked on a flexi most of the time, he pulls and it hurts my back so it's easier to have him 'off lead' I never take him along the pavement on it when its busy.
Sometimes I leave him off lead between me and the shop as its a dead end street with no cars up it.
I leave him outside co op while I nip in for juice
Sometimes I let him off for a swim even though he wont listen to me, just becaise he love it so much.
Stands up on the back seat in the car so he can see out.

Both:
I leave the lid off the bin cause I know they won't go in it
I leave them in the livingroom when I take Oz out 


Ozzie: 
I let him on the couch when he has asked to come up (by bouncing at me but I do make him sit first)
I told him off for jumping the dog gate and threw him out the back (he nearly jumped ontop of anna)


All:
I let them in here when I am eating. Sometimes I even give them a wee bit!
I let them drag me out to the car because it's easier than making them all calm down! :lol:
Sometimes I forget they are in the garden and the boys come back in covered in mud 


I might think of some more later


----------



## Janey D (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh this thread is great! I am a new dog owner and its so easy to think that everyone else's dogs are perfect. More confessions please!


----------



## Maximummy (Aug 1, 2012)

Loving this thread haha.....

My fess up....


1) Max isn't allowed to sleep in the bed (his hair makes my signifcant other has snuffly) BUT he does come in for a snuggle/lie in when OH has gone to work.

2) We "trained" him to bring his bowl for beggings (Tea, beer, food)

3) We allow him to maul guests with kisses (low sofa!)

4) Max shares the sofa with me, hubby sits on the floor

5) I buy him an ice cream on holiday

6) Can't resist quietly telling him there's a puddin tat in the garden just to see his reaction.  (with door closed)

7) to make him smell nice I've febreezed his bed KNOWING he'll roll in it.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh ho, Will we all be banned??? 
I use a flexi lead on the field but it is a red "ribbon" type so is visible to the unwary. Don't walk as far as I should because I'm now more dog reactive than Jackson!! All sofas are open house. We moved furniture to discourage sofa as window viewer but he just looks out from further away.
He comes up with my morning tea and sleeps IN the bed till I get up.
We are Mum and Dad even though my Mother-in -law said years ago of our first dog " If you're his mother you know what that makes you don't you?"
Lots of licks - even worse am using licks as a replacement behaviour for gentle biting when he wants me to stop handling him with some success.


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

Hmm let me think 

Never been to a puppy training class 

Used puppy pads with Tammy and never used a crate

They have a flap so they can go in the garden whenever they like, often unsupervised 

I fed Tammy on Bakers/pedigree/supermarket brands for the first 6 years of her life :scared: 

They're allowed in our bed 

I'm a 'fair weather walker' as they hate the rain and Charlie hates the cold, they would much rather stay warm and dry indoors so i don't force them out 

Their toys are left out 24/7 and i'll often play with them when they decide or give them fuss etc if they come to me 

Talk to them in silly voices 

Will tell them off at times, mostly Tammy cos she's such a stubborn bugger and likes to ignore me so i get annoyed lol

Tammy is unspayed, i wish i did get it done but i wouldn't risk it now at her age so just have to hope for the best

I play rough with Charlie and let her mouth me

I'm sure there's more but can't think of anything else now 

ETA - also don't vaccinate yearly or use any chemical worm/flea treatments


----------



## LJLilley (Jun 16, 2012)

Love this thread!

Tori has never been to a puppy training class 
She is allowed on the sofa, even though she looks out the window and barks at anyone who walks past.
I walk her with a harness because she chokes with a collar
She still pulls on the lead, I've stopped trying to train her not to, in the field she doesn't pull so I don't care.
She is given marrowbones and rawhide.
We have never eased her into new food, she just gets given it.
She still won't pee or poop in the garden, she much prefers the kitchen.
We don't have a fenced garden, the only time she's allowed out in it is if she's on her long line stuck in the ground.
She gets a walk pretty much everyday, if not it's every second day.
Her toys are never put away.
she gets treats that she hasn't earnt. Sometimes.
We refer to ourselves as her mummy and mama, our mums are her grandmas and are happy about it 
She jumps over anyone who visits, we halfheartedly tell her off but really I don't care as it's her house and the visitors are on her sofa.
She does have a rain coat and a jumper, she doesn't like them but she wears them if it's cold or raining.
I deliberately taught her to play tug.
She chews the underside of the sofa, we tell her off but don't actually stop her. Hell the cats have scratched it to death so it's already ruined.
I deliberately scratch her neck just to see her back leg frantically thumping against the floor 
She also hasn't been properly socialised. Hey it's difficult when no one around here (That i've met) will allow their dog to play with mine and the few friends that have dogs are no shows except for one. I will be arranging a play date when she's back from her holiday.
I don't train her everyday.
The commands she does know only ever work when I have treats (smart pup!)


I think that's it, you know reading back on all that I've realised I shouldn't have a dog... I'll probably be banned from PF as clearly I am not worthy 

Seriously though the most important thing is that Tori is happy and healthy, that's all that matters to me.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't neuter my dogs unless for medical reasons
I have them vaccinated yearly, for now
I never use a flea spot-on/spray on them
I buy dentastix and they have one as a saturday night treat 
They have rawhide chews, always have done and always will do
They only wear collars whilst on walks, never inside
One is child aggressive, and I'm not doing anything to remedy it
They're allowed on the sofa
They have to sleep downstairs - never allowed upstairs or on the bed
I talk to them as if they are babies, and refer to my husband as their daddy - mainly because he hates me doing so 
If they want a fuss or bring me a toy to play, I oblige unless I'm busy
If they are laying in the way I step over them rather than make them move
They eat raw food - all those dangerous bones and nasty germs!

Hmm that's all I can think of for now, sure there are plenty of other things that make me unfit to own a flea!


----------



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

I yank the lead a bit when she's pulling on walks (i've tried stopping, going backwards and none of it works but this)
we let her have a small drop of booze when we're at the pub (she likes the taste of beer, but we don't give her a pint haha)
we let her sleep in our bed (not always)


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

THis thread is leading me to believe..... that the perfect dog does not exist  :lol:


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

PoisonGirl said:


> THis thread is leading me to believe..... that the perfect dog does not exist  :lol:


Nor the perfect human


----------



## pyjamaparty (Jun 18, 2012)

Hmmmm!

Well then.....

Harnesses for all three here because they choke when walked on collars
All get fed Wagg working dog coz it's cheap, and they love it!
Leftovers? What leftovers 
They share the bed in the mornings
I thought face licks were dog kisses? I LIKE kisses 
Dogs get sofas, humans get the floor
Continual chew and treat feeding to ensure a quiet and peaceful evening!
errr.....

Not necessarily walked every day.
Zak (12 yrs and blind) prefers to be dragged along the grass to walking on it! You can imagine people's faces!
Zak sleeps in our bedroom else he cries - he has terrible SA!
All three use crates when it suits us!


think those are the worst but am guilty of most of the others too

Oh and one of their first commands taught to them was 'P*** Off' (Works every time :scared:

So pleased that other people treat their dogs as well as or better than they treat their children too!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I dont do anything I shouldnt as like Dogless I am also perfect, however a woman I know who has two gsds is a terrible dog owner, she:

1. Allows her bitch 'Della' up on the bed when her oh isnt there
2. Often laughs at Della when shes being naughty, instead of correcting the behaviour 
3. Still hasnt taught her to stop barking in the car.
4. Plays water pistol fights with both her dogs, when they dont have thumbs so they never win .
5. Only baths the dogs when they stink (bloody fox poo )
6. feeds her dogs that dangerous raw meat which will make them savage.
7. Refers to her dogs as her babies.
8. She even got one of her dogs without checking if it was ok with her oh first, then sulked till he agreed she could stay 
9. she also walks Della and Henry on dogmatics because they pull, instead of just "training them not to"

I think she is a terrible owner but going by some of the replies to this thread shes asjust bad as the rest of you


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Bagrat said:


> Oh ho, Will we all be banned???
> I use a flexi lead on the field but it is a red "ribbon" type so is visible to the unwary. Don't walk as far as I should because I'm now more dog reactive than Jackson!! All sofas are open house. We moved furniture to discourage sofa as window viewer but he just looks out from further away.
> He comes up with my morning tea and sleeps IN the bed till I get up.
> We are Mum and Dad even though my Mother-in -law said years ago of our first dog " If you're his mother you know what that makes you don't you?"
> Lots of licks - even worse am using licks as a replacement behaviour for gentle biting when he wants me to stop handling him with some success.


My daughter, when talking to her dog, refers to me as "grandma".



PoisonGirl said:


> THis thread is leading me to believe..... that the perfect dog does not exist  :lol:


Of course it does - you can buy them in toy shops complete with a remote control box!

I would like to add that I have never been near a puppy training class and I absolutely hate crates.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I dont do anything I shouldnt as like Dogless I am also perfect, however a woman I know who has two gsds is a terrible dog owner, she:
> 
> 1. Allows her bitch 'Della' up on the bed when her oh isnt there
> 2. Often laughs at Della when shes being naughty, instead of correcting the behaviour
> ...


Della and Henry sounds like out of control beasties who need nozzling and their owner must be a dreadful woman . At least you can advise her and set her on the road to perfection :aureola:.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Dogless said:


> Della and Henry sounds like out of control beasties who need nozzling and their owner must be a dreadful woman . At least you can advise her and set her on the road to perfection :aureola:.


They are, its terrible, they certainly need a good owner but not everyone can be as perfect as us can they :aureola:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

moonviolet said:


> I don't bath her weekly monthly or even 6 monthly (and no you don't get a greasy hand when you stroke her)


My old mongrel never had a single bath in all of his 16/17 years 

okay, where do I start?

Tiger isn't always perfect with other dogs, yet I let him off and he isn't muzzled. His problems are when he is on his lead - he rarely has an issue whilst off lead, and if he does, I put it down to 'normal' doggy handbags and let it be.

We got our puppy without Tiger being 'fully trained'. However, Tiger will NEVER be fully trained - and i'm not saying that to be lazy, I am saying that because 4 years of hard work later, we are still not at the bottom of his little issues. He's 6 years old now and i've kinda resigned myself to the fact that he is what he is.

I nearly always walk Tiger on his head collar, or if he's behaving, pop it into 'slip lead' mode (it's a fig of 8 collar). He walks well on his headcollar and it's not a problem, so why fuss around trying with a 'normal' collar to no avail? His headcollar works well and we're both happy with it.

Tiger sleeps in my bed, under my covers. Saves me burning myself on a hot water bottle.

We used to feed them Fish4Dogs, but upon getting pup, it's just TOO expensive so have switched to a 'cheapo' food (it doesn't even have a name - we get it online) but we did research very thoroughly and it isn't poor quality.

Ruby doesn't go out for a walk every day. The noises of the main road and children shouting in the park really scares her and she often hates going out. She's far happier to potter around the garden. We went through this with our vet and they said it's not an issue. She's old, stiff and creaky and dragging her out every single day will not really be beneficial.

When I was struggling with Tiger and my anxiety, I will admit there were a lot of days that I couldn't face walking him either - which he was fine with and never complained. We've got over the other side of it now and things are fine, we are back out enjoying ourselves and embracing the world and everything it throws at us 

With Tiger, if he is getting silly, he will get a tap on the backside or a good shove out of the way. He pushes himself TOO far and needs reigning in, so he is very frequently told off with a "Right - STOP!" or "Tiger, that's ENOUGH!" - but we always make up with a cuddle shortly after.

Toys are always left out, and even yesterday when we introduced pup - we just popped her down in the garden and let Tiger and Ruby come to her in their own time and totally stood back and left them to it. We didn't put toys away and we didn't take food away. We start as we mean to go on and have done just fine so far. None of that introducing them on neuteral territory (I don't get that, since pup can't go outside anywhere without vaccs anyway!) or doing it gradually. We just let them go and they had a good sniff and lost interest 

We are also hoping to get into doing some EVIL, CRUEL dog showing with poor little Mabel


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

In the name of my dog, the trainer and the Holy PF, my last confession was a long time ago. 
Molly doesn't walk in the rain. We've just been caught in a monsoon and she ran back to the car and refused to get out of it to get into the house. 
When it rains she rarely goes out for a walk. Today was 10 minutes.
She always gets the sofa with me
When I want a lie in and when my husband was sick, she slept with us.
She comes into the bathroom and licks my elbows when I wash my hair
Often she counter surfs and uhm...well she's my little hairy biker cook
She likes beer
We sometimes walk her on a harness cos the gentle leader is a pain in the bottom to take off and on quickly.


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

McKenzie, this is a fantastic thread! 

Ok my turn to fess up also...

Nikita does sometimes sleep on my bed.
She never sits on command unless I have food in my hand.
I feed her all kinds of leftovers including cooked bones (never chicken or pork bones though).
She's allowed to lick my face as long as it's not on the mouth.
She goes on the furniture.
She pulls on lead terribly for the first 10 minutes of her walk.
Her recall is non-existent and I'm doing nothing to remedy it.
I do shout at her and tell her off if she's naughty, sometimes she answers back by barking at me (which often I find highly amusing).
She gets treats randomly throughout the day and never has to earn them.
She sit and watches us eat and it doesn't bother me.
I always save her a bit of whatever I'm eating because otherwise I feel mean.
I do leave her unsupervised with my daughters (never for a long period of time, maybe 5-10 minutes max).
Her playtime happens when she decides (unless I'm too busy) which often involves tug of war and she gently mouths my hands, the only time I stop her is if she gets a bit too rough.
She gets a bowl of Weetabix with milk a couple of times a week, she loves it.

I'm sure I can add many more to this list but I'll stop now before I get banned 

Oh forgot one...
I leave the tv on for her if I go out, I stand there looking at the listings and select a channel I think she'll like most ut:


----------



## Diesel the Crazy Dal (Jun 11, 2012)

I forgot the Weetabix - i do that too, only i use warm water


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Good thread!

1. Feed commercial food
2. My 13 year old heinz never goes out on a lead 
3. I leave kids in same room with dogs whilst I cook, take a telephone call, ablute, etc etc etc
4. I take Lily on the school run
5. I allow dogs and cats to sleep in same room as each other over night
6. I leave radio 5 on for dogs whilst out.

:aureola:


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> When I was struggling with Tiger and my anxiety, I will admit there were a lot of days that I couldn't face walking him either - which he was fine with and never complained. We've got over the other side of it now and things are fine, we are back out enjoying ourselves and embracing the world and everything it throws at us


Currently going through similar myself. It's not how it used to be and it won't be staying this way but I know my two aren't getting as much exercise as they should at the moment. All we can do is try our best.


----------



## Maximummy (Aug 1, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> My daughter, when talking to her dog, refers to me as "grandma".
> 
> Max is my mum and dad's grandog. :thumbup:


----------



## LJLilley (Jun 16, 2012)

Thought of some more

Tori has always been allowed to give us kisses, though she isn't allowed to lick our lips. Not that it stops her from trying.

We're guilty of calling our cats her brothers and sisters.

Also guilty of saying 'Tori do NOT jump on your brother/sister' in fact it's a regular occurance that we are trying to train her out of. 

My OH's brother is called Uncle, whenever we say that word she will get all excited.

We also call her by several nicknames, all of which she will answer to, in the 'baby voice'  

My OH would also like me to add, because she wasn't happy about me including her in the last post (it's perfectly alright for me to be a 'bad' owner but not her apparently), that she never lets Tori jump on visitors without getting told off and removed from said visitors and that she carries on doing this until the visitors leave. Except that she doesn't


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Great thread  I don't feel as bad an owner now  

I feed raw. 
I don't routinely vaccinate. 
I don't routinely worm, or give flea treatment. 
I will shout at them if they are being naughty. 
I am not 100% positive in training. 
I let Jake off lead even though he doesn't come back like a bullet (he doesn't run off, and does come back... he just sometimes takes a bit longer than I meant for him to take )
I allow Jake to chase rabbits, I don't encourage him but I don't exactly stop him either. 
I don't have them trained to perfection. 
I love my cuddles with them. 
I allow Jake on the bed at night. 
I bring Arrow into bed with me in the morning, where we cuddle and watch some television before getting up. 
I leave toys and chews lying around all the time. 
I teach 'silly' tricks. 
I even taught Jake to lick my face on command  
I haven't managed to teach Jake to walk nicely on the lead at all times, so if going for long lead walks, I either put him in a harness or head collar. 
I am not taking Arrow to puppy classes, I haven't and I don't plan to. 
Jake was neutered at 6 months old, and hasn't had an detrimental effects because of it.
I can be strict with some things, like not accepting them demand things. I also get ratty with other people who allow them to do it. 
They get some left overs, and they love curry 

I am a horrific owner ... and, I have probably missed some, so will be even worse!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

LisaZonda said:


> McKenzie, this is a fantastic thread!
> 
> Ok my turn to fess up also...
> 
> ...


:lol: If I had a TV I'd probably do the same.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh I remembered another one! Lol
In the winter when its realy cold and I am making ready brek for the kids.... I make some up (with water) for the dogs too


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

PoisonGirl said:


> Oh I remembered another one! Lol
> In the winter when its realy cold and I am making ready brek for the kids.... I make some up (with water) for the dogs too


Mine get porridge mixed with honey, peanut butter and banana. 

OH thinks I'm mad as I get up ten minutes earlier so I have time to make it for them.

ETA: Just thought of my worst one - I got my second dog specifically to help my first, not because I was ready or looking for a second dog.


----------



## JustmeGemmy (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't stick to a daily routine.. Other than dinner in the evening, that's 90% at 6pm
I use an extendable lead near roads
I let him off lead, despite him only listening to me 50% of the time
I get in his bed for cuddles
I call him everything from his name to things that sound *nothing* like his name! He still looks up
If I drop things like chicken or carrots on the floor, I'll just call Sox rather than bothering to pick them up!
I don't bath him often at all! (Saying that.. He needs a wash now!)
I let him sleep in the bedroom.. Next to me. & he's allowed on the couch, but is never too bothered. We didn't used to let him on the couch, but now we do. I have a few REALLY cute photos of him asleep next to my OH
My OH & I are 'Mummy' & 'Daddy'.. & he knows it!
He has Uncles & Grandmas too.. Lol!
I don't train him 'properly'. God only knows how he figured out what we were saying to him! 
We ask him to do things in sentences, rather than one word commands. What's more shocking is that he actually understands! I have no idea how we trained this dog! We're hoping he'll train the next one for us :thumbup:
We give him full run of the house while we're out
I encourage him to jump up 

I'm sure there are more things that I/we do 'wrong'. Lol. I think we were just really lucky with Sox!


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Great thread well here goes

1.Let them chase pigeons,rabbits,squirrels if they catch a pigeon or rabbit then yes they get to eat them but not squirrels yes sassy has caught squirrels!
2.Give sassy fishmongers dog food and Bruno cheap food as he prefers it and is allergic to fish 
3.Let them eat rubbish on walks
4.Let them off lead even though they have iffy recall
5.Let them snuggle on the sofa 
6.Eat left overs ,rawhide ,crap filled treats
7.Let them bark at people who come to the door but they dont bark or harrass the postie
8.Leave them alone with my kids 

Quick call the animal welfare police!


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Just thought of another one make them walk in all weathers


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

There was a new member joined a while back (didn't last long) who had this bright idea that all dogs should be trained to the right standard or they should be taken away. Obviously, all the dogs on this thread will be confiscated!

I never heard anything so daft in all my life.


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

I love this thread!!! I sometimes feel like such a bad owner sometimes when i hear how great other members dogs are.

I do pretty much everything that everyone else does wrong!!!

Hes allowed on the sofa. Hes (now) allowed offlead in safe places even though his recall is not perfect. He sleeps with us although we are trying to wean him off doing it. His toys are all out all the time. I tell him off if hes naughty. I dont have a doggy first aid kit (something i was told off about the other day on here!). He wasnt socialised well when he was very young. He pulls on the lead. Hes not fed on raw. He chases and chews sticks. I encourage him to chew his collar bcos its hilarious!

Loads more but glad i am not the only 1 and dont feel as much of a "bad" owner now!


----------



## Ploppy (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't get why some of this stuff is so bad. 

What's so bad about sleeping in your bed with you? I wouldn't have it any other way!
What's the problem with extendable leads?
Are you SUPPOSED to lock them away for visitors? My pet lives here too.
Dressing up? c'mon, I even have some costume ideas prepared.
Restricting house access? But....every room is a new adventure! 
Frequently kissing your pets helps build both of your immune systems! It's science!


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Max sleeps on my bed
has free roam in the house
he does get told off if he does something wrong (albeit not that often)
He doesnt LLW but he doesnt OTT pull either - he just likes to lead the way
he gets left whilst we are at work (does get took out inbetween the day though)
He doesnt go offlead much since hes now slightly DA
We use a flexi (not on roads though)
He sometimes only gets short walks around the block - but then he can get a 8 mile walk etc.. 
He doesnt have a 'routine' fed whenever we get up / same with feeding tea.
He is allowed on furnature
I humanise him . were his mummy and daddy and he talks to us lol


----------



## JustmeGemmy (Jun 30, 2011)

alyssa_liss said:


> Max sleeps on my bed
> has free roam in the house
> *he does get told off if he does something wrong (albeit not that often)
> *He doesnt LLW but he doesnt OTT pull either - he just likes to lead the way
> ...


Ooh, I tell Sox off too when he is naughty (not very often). I have to admit, I did tell him off for shaking the water off himself.. Just as I'd bent over to dry him with his towel. It all went in my mouth. Nice.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

leannelatty said:


> I love this thread!!! I sometimes feel like such a bad owner sometimes when i hear how great other members dogs are.
> 
> I do pretty much everything that everyone else does wrong!!!
> 
> ...


What's a doggy first aid kit? I certainly don't have one of those either.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've thought of some more!

* When they were pups, they were left on their own all day as we both worked full time
* Flynn barks horrendously when we pull up in the car at a walk destination
* I had both males neutered at around 7/8 months old, I am pro neutering (but not necessarily that early)
* I walk Flynn on a collar or slip lead even though he's a puller
* They have played with sticks most of their lives but we've now knocked that habit on the head
* They play with tennis balls even though they are thought to wear teeth down and get lodged in throats
* I dont necessarily rush my dog to the vets straight away if there is something wrong (unless it's obvious it's serious and needs a vets attention)


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Frey sleeps in my bed
She jumps up my when i get home
She jumps up me when i get up
She jumps up me when i walk into a room (you get it right  )
I have never asked her to sit for her food (point of it???)
She doesnt work for treats unless you count staring at the treat draw as working

If she she catches a interesting smell, one she just has to follow or the world will come to an end, no matter how rarely it happens, she wont recall for love nor money but like i said very rare.

She barks at everyone who walks into the house, my mum, stepdad, brother, grandad. I fail at getting her to stop so just let her get it out of her system.

I will occasionally come home to find she has somehow magicked her way onto the side and stolen something (last years birthday cake, mums mothers day cake, holloween cake, she likes cake)

She gets the left overs from my dinner.
I dont always stop her from licking the cat bowls out.
If she has done something naughty at my mums, i lie to cover for her

I feed her 'bad' food 

I give her raw hide chews (though rarely as she has a habit of trying to swallow them whole  )

When i get up she will get in my seat, so i then sit somewhere else

I mollycoddle and baby her, talk to her in stupid voices and she licks my face, yes she is a dog and when its needed she is treated like one, but she is my baby and i will always make sure she knows that


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Opps forgot, she goes where ever she wants in the house, bar bathrooms
I used to use a flexi lead, only stopped because it broke
I also0 dont rush straight to the vets unless its serious, i ring and ask advice


----------



## JustmeGemmy (Jun 30, 2011)

tashax said:


> Frey sleeps in my bed
> She jumps up my when i get home
> She jumps up me when i get up
> She jumps up me when i walk into a room (you get it right  )
> ...


Are raw hide chews bad? Forgive my ignorance.. We don't feed them to Sox as he's no idea what it is! He honestly doesn't know what to do with rawhide.. So we don't bother.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I've never had a first aid box either, for anything that needs seeing there is what we have in the house or the vets.

Do have a thermometer for the dog, had one for billy and he'd let you take it, alfie, well even the vet cannot take his temp so there is no point in keeping one.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Apparently they are, the only problem i have ever had is frey chocked on one because she likes to try swallow them whole. We fixed that by cutting them up before she has them.

ETA: Would just like to illiterate the whole frey sleeps in my bed. When i say in my bed i mean _in_ my bed, under the quilt, usually with her head on the pillow


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Some times we treat them like they are our children...... my husband even says to the dogs, "go find Mummy", "give Mummy cuddles" etc etc etc   I confess they help us deal with empty nest syndrome


----------



## JustmeGemmy (Jun 30, 2011)

tashax said:


> Apparently they are, the only problem i have ever had is frey chocked on one because she likes to try swallow them whole. We fixed that by cutting them up before she has them.
> 
> ETA: Would just like to illiterate the whole frey sleeps in my bed. When i say in my bed i mean _in_ my bed, under the quilt, usually with her head on the pillow


I'd heard they are fattening.. But I've never heard of anything worse. I mean, aren't most dog treats fattening? Sox has some milky bones that he'll get once in a blue moon (Yeah, we're mean!)
Our Vet recommended rawhide to help with Sox's teeth.. I had to explain that he's probably the only dog in the world who doesn't understand rawhide! Lol. He didn't know how to play until we got him. My brother taught him how to play tug-o-war


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I dont think they are fattening, well frey has them and she isnt fat. She is also partial to a nice bit of hoof when my horse has her feet done too.

Will he eat meaty bones??


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

I cannot give rawhide chews to my lab x as she trys to swallow them whole and makes me a nervous wreck.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Where do I start..... 

They occasionally have leftover takeaway
Bob is always walked using his headcollar 
They sleep on the bed if they want to
They lick the childrens' faces
They get a weekly roast dinner
They don't always have to work for treats
They don't have their own first aid box (but I do keep a few bits for minor incidents)
I once had to leave them home alone for 9 hours when I had to take my daughter to hospital on the bus
If they poo in hedges/brambles/nettles I don't pick it up, as I don't think children are likely to play there

I took Rogue down town with me the other day without collar & tag, but that was because I noticed the night before that her puppy collar was getting tight, so I had to go & buy her a new one


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

When is it frowned on to lick faces?

My dogs have always done it.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> When is it frowned on to lick faces?
> 
> My dogs have always done it.


Because its dirty of course


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> When is it frowned on to lick faces?
> 
> My dogs have always done it.


My nan kind of instilled it in me she wasn't a fan of dogs, even though it doesn't bother me as long as the children are OK with it. Whenever I see it being done I hear my nan groaning in my head!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> When is it frowned on to lick faces?
> 
> My dogs have always done it.


I would imagine it is because they clean their own butt holes wth the same tongue? No it does not stop me either.


----------



## thronesfan (Jun 20, 2012)

I let her off the lead in the park even though her recall isn't perfect.
I feed her dry food (she loves it) and it isn't the best money can buy (it suits the dog and our budget).
I give her rawhide chews (she loves them).
I walk her on a harness (she's never been walked with just a lead and collar).
She's a rescue, so health tested parents? Don't be daft!
I leave her toys out all the time.
We have lots of cuddle and kisses and I don't wash my hands every time I touch her (oh no, I'm going to die of dog disease! ).

I also played Buckaroo with her in the garden earlier (placing leaves, grass, etc on her to see how long it would take her to get up and shake them off - quite a long time as it turned out! :lol I'm so mean! :devil:


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I have stuck a sticker on freys head to see how long it took for her to get it off, she left it on and didnt bother, sort of ruined my game tbh


----------



## Ploppy (Jul 11, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> My nan kind of instilled it in me she wasn't a fan of dogs, even though it doesn't bother me as long as the children are OK with it. Whenever I see it being done I hear my nan groaning in my head!


My gran always told me never to share my bottle of juice with anyone else, then she'd attempt to clean my face by spitting on a bit of toilet roll.

I'm not sure about face lickers. I'm a bit divided by it.
Especially when I see it licking its backside first.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Well today I didn't walk the dogs 

We were so busy hammering plaster off the walls (we have such a bad damp probelm) & we needed to get it done today.

Instead the dogs had several play sessions, we did some blind retrieves, played ball & practised some exercises from the working trials intro I attended the other week ..... but no walk!!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

- i don't have collars on the boys
- they sleep in my bed
- they eat raw food straight off my carpet
- i let them 'snog' my face
- Harvey doesn't always come back first time when off lead although 90% he does
- they have free run of the house
- they are allowed on the sofa and bed
- we put our plates down for them to clean


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> I would imagine it is because they clean their own butt holes wth the same tongue? No it does not stop me either.


I suppose, although humans do some disgsusting things with their mouths too!

SS my great nan used to say if you had a cut let the dog lick it, it will heal quicker!!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> I suppose, although humans do some disgsusting things with their mouths too!
> 
> SS my great nan used to say if you had a cut let the dog lick it, it will heal quicker!!


I actually do let frey lick my poorlys on my hands, little nicks from cooking etc


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

pogo said:


> - i don't have collars on the boys
> - they sleep in my bed
> - they eat raw food straight off my carpet
> - i let them 'snog' my face
> ...


I am betting your boys give the bestest slobberests snogs in the world :arf:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> I suppose, although humans do some disgsusting things with their mouths too!
> 
> SS my great nan used to say if you had a cut let the dog lick it, it will heal quicker!!


I've heard that before, & you're right about human mouths- revolting places


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

tashax said:


> I am betting your boys give the bestest slobberests snogs in the world :arf:


Haha oh yes sure do!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

pogo said:


> Haha oh yes sure do!


Frey is quite rubbish at kisses, one lick and she gets bored, my ferret however enjoys licking my arm until its raw and grooming my hair like im an animal


----------



## JustmeGemmy (Jun 30, 2011)

tashax said:


> I dont think they are fattening, well frey has them and she isnt fat. She is also partial to a nice bit of hoof when my horse has her feet done too.
> 
> Will he eat meaty bones??


I honestly don't know why they're bad then? Lol. Maybe it is because dogs try to eat them whole? Silly dogs. He's not too bothered by bones either tbh. We tried him with one a while back.. Had to show him it was for eating (duh) & then it didn't really agree with him. Lol. He's not too bothered 

thronesfan - Hahaha! You're so mean! We've put doggie treats on top of Sox before, & leaves. We put a treat on his head.. He wasn't too pleased with our mockery! Mwahaha

We also play rough and tumble with him & he'll play using his mouth sometimes. If his tooth so much as touches my skin, he'll instantly stop and give me the 'I'm sorry Mummy' look!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

JustmeGemmy said:


> I honestly don't know why they're bad then? Lol. Maybe it is because dogs try to eat them whole? Silly dogs. He's not too bothered by bones either tbh. We tried him with one a while back.. Had to show him it was for eating (duh) & then it didn't really agree with him. Lol. He's not too bothered
> 
> thronesfan - Hahaha! You're so mean! We've put doggie treats on top of Sox before, & leaves. We put a treat on his head.. He wasn't too pleased with our mockery! Mwahaha
> 
> We also play rough and tumble with him & he'll play using his mouth sometimes. If his tooth so much as touches my skin, he'll instantly stop and give me the 'I'm sorry Mummy' look!


Tbh if he isnt bothered about them i would just leave it, he sounds happy and healthy  I rough play with frey, she loves it. I also tickle her feet when she is asleep, she gets really annoyed and tucks them in haha i am so mean.


----------



## JustmeGemmy (Jun 30, 2011)

tashax said:


> Tbh if he isnt bothered about them i would just leave it, he sounds happy and healthy  I rough play with frey, she loves it. I also tickle her feet when she is asleep, she gets really annoyed and tucks them in haha i am so mean.


Haha, meanie!

I blow Sox's ears sometimes so they twitch. He has a lovely eye roll look that he gives me whenever I do something silly.. Like tickle his paws , blow his ears or cuddle him! :thumbup: Dogs are so much fun!

(And you're right, he's not too bothered & in great health so I shan't force it on him. He can't miss what he doesn't know.. As far as he knows, chicken is the best there is!)


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

JustmeGemmy said:


> Haha, meanie!
> 
> I blow Sox's ears sometimes so they twitch. He has a lovely eye roll look that he gives me whenever I do something silly.. Like tickle his paws , blow his ears or cuddle him! :thumbup: Dogs are so much fun!
> 
> (And you're right, he's not too bothered & in great health so I shan't force it on him. He can't miss what he doesn't know.. As far as he knows, chicken is the best there is!)


Ohh i blow on her ears, she gives me the dirtiest look ever  absolutely what he doesnt know doesnt hurt (frey also thinks chicken is the best thing ever)


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I'm loving this thread!

-I feed dry food with meat as the second ingredient
-The dogs get appropriate leftovers 
-They're allowed to "prewash" casserole/shepherds pie/pasta bake dishes!
-Neither are microchipped (it's on my to-do list though!)
-Both Breeze and OH's dog have been through McDonalds drive thrus and shared our chips!
-The dogs refuse to be walked in anything more than light rain and I don't force them
-They don't wee on command and I don't fret if Scooter scent marks a fence
-I let Breeze jump up - she only jumps on immediate family members though 
-Scooter hasn't got great recall but if he seems responsive and no-ones around then he goes offlead
-Both have been on the school run (I honestly don't see a problem with this unless someone takes an unsociable or out of control dog! It was Scooter's main socialisation spot as a pup)
-They get the dregs from cups of tea :thumbup:
-They're kennelled regardless of weather if they have to be left more than a couple of hours. Their kennel is insulated and has a heat lamp
-If they want fuss or a game and I'm not busy, they get it! We practiced NILIF when Scooter was a "teenager" but there's no real need now


TBH I don't think I should even be allowed a goldfish. Ought to stick to my cacti


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Thorne said:


> I'm loving this thread!
> 
> -I feed dry food with meat as the second ingredient
> -The dogs get appropriate leftovers
> ...


Frey doesnt just gets dregs of tea, she will go out of her way to drink it from your cup whether you are finished with it or not and being the awful owner that i am, i dont stop her from doing it  I have noticed that this thread has moved from what your frowned upon doing to torturing dogs with stickers and whilst they are sleeping, if any one would like my address so they know where to send the rspca drop me a pm 

P.S i killed my last cacti


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Great thread 

I'm not fit to even own a goldfish 


I let mine out of the garden gate off lead to get into the car on the street.
I let mine out of the car on the street off lead to go back in the garden.
Shannow can jump over the front fence but I let her come out in the front garden when I'm mowing the lawn.
They eat weight bearing bones of ruminating animals.
Bizkit can be dog reactive and he goes out unmuzzled and off lead.
I let Bizkit pee up fences, gates and other boundaries belonging to houses.
I walk my bitches when they are in season.
They all sleep in my bedroom and are allowed on the bed. Pippi sleeps under the covers with me.
I've never trained Shannow, she just copies the other two.
I have walked dogs off lead by busy roads.
I have walked dogs on unlocked flexi leads next to busy roads.
Grufty used to wander all over the neighbourhood and sit outside houses where bitches were in season awaiting an opportunity to procreate.
My big dogs counter surf and I never tell them to get off.
They don't always have to work for treats.
Shannow approaches other off lead dogs without me asking the owners permission.
I don't always put them on lead in a car park.
If they poo in rural areas away from the path I don't always clean it up.
I let them eat stuff they find on walks.
I let them all go out of sight for ages, sometimes I can't even hear them rustling through the undergrowth and I'm not worried about it.
If a dog runs away upon greeting they will chase it.
They don't wear a safetly harness in the car.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

When my next door neighbour decided to drill outside my bedroom window at 11:30 pm i decided to use frey to extract my revenge. I stood in the garden late at night and gave her the speak command for 10 whole minutes :devil: :dita:


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have no problem with the vast majority of things people let their dogs do, even though I wouldnt do them myself. Things like licking plates, counter surfing, sleeping in the bed etc only really affects the owner and the household. My only gripe is when people let their dogs do things which interferes with other people/dogs/property and, specifically, me


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

tashax said:


> Frey doesnt just gets dregs of tea, she will go out of her way to drink it from your cup whether you are finished with it or not and being the awful owner that i am, i dont stop her from doing it  I have noticed that this thread has moved from what your frowned upon doing to torturing dogs with stickers and whilst they are sleeping, if any one would like my address so they know where to send the rspca drop me a pm
> 
> P.S i killed my last cacti


Oh yep I've got one of those too, Nikita needs watching constantly when I have a cup of tea/coffee...she will slurp it up in an instant, my own fault for letting her have the dregs out the bottom when I've finished I guess 

I've thought of some more to add to my already long list from earlier...

Nikita is now big enough to counter surf...and does it frequently.
I've never taken any of my dog's to puppy training classes.
I always let her lick the plates/bowls "clean" before I load them into the dishwasher.
She likes to chew up the cardboard roll from the centre of the kitchen roll, so when the roll is finished I let her have it and sweep the mess up later.
I don't have a car harness for her.
She doesn't always wear a collar and as yet still doesn't even have an ID tag (however, she is chipped).
I sometimes give her commercial dog treats.
I have also been known to blow on my dog's ears, tickle the fur poking out between her pads and tickle that spot that makes their leg thump the floor.
Dog first aid kit...wtf?! :confused1: ....I have some plasters, calpol and sudacrem in the cupboard if that's any use


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

tashax said:


> Frey doesnt just gets dregs of tea, she will go out of her way to drink it from your cup whether you are finished with it or not and being the awful owner that i am, i dont stop her from doing it  I have noticed that this thread has moved from what your frowned upon doing to torturing dogs with stickers and whilst they are sleeping, if any one would like my address so they know where to send the rspca drop me a pm
> 
> P.S i killed my last cacti


Anyone with a cup of tea gets death stares until the mug is handed over in this house! When I first got Breeze she refused to drink water if I took her to visit friends so I'd make her a cup of tea so she got some fluids, preferably decaf 

I love cacti because I'd kill anything that needed regular watering!



LisaZonda said:


> Oh yep I've got one of those too, Nikita needs watching constantly when I have a cup of tea/coffee...she will slurp it up in an instant, my own fault for letting her have the dregs out the bottom when I've finished I guess
> 
> I've though of some more to add to my already long list from earlier...
> 
> ...


I have a dog first aid kit (my boss gave me one for some reason) but haven't actually opened it - my mum is a nurse so all our dogs have had a fair few NHS supplies!

Cardboard tubes are Scooter's absolute favourite toys.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a large dog first aid kit in the car, I dont even have one for myself! Theirs has just about everything you could possibly need, plus more.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I love this, it makes me feel less of a failure, hearing that others do the same 'wrong' things.

Jet has the run of the house, the only restriction I have on that is if I'm cooking then I shut the kitchen door.
I feed him cheap dry food.
He gets the last bit of what I eat, if its suitable. This is totally selfish on my part, coz he lets me eat in peace.
He doesn't get a walk every day.
He sleeps on my bed.
He sits next to me on the sofa.

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I let Dixie follow me to the bathroom, where she will amuse herself playing fetch (on her own) with an empty loo roll tube until I come out :lol:

I have taught Dixie to bark when I say ''Sssssst!'' so when my neighbour 2 doors down's little dog barks at my cats (an every day occurence where he does not tell it to shut up! you'd think it was use to them now its been there a year). I hide inside the back door and get her to bark back every time the little shite YapYapYapYap's! Until he comes out and takes it in 


I have taught Dave to 'walk stiff like a staffie' when I hiss Burglars at him, so that if we are out a walk and there are a group of youths hanging about or a couple of men, he looks more intimidating :lol:
If you say Burglars to him in the house he runs to the nearest window and barks alot until I tell him to be quiet.

I own one of those huge big choke chains that you see on stereotypical youth's staffies. I put it on Dave when cold callers are doing the rounds, or when someone unexpectedly comes to the door (all our friends/family text first incase kids are in bed etc). And when they joke 'is that your guard dog?' I tell them actually, he is, and he won't let anyone in the house unless I invite them in  They soon bugger off.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Evidence that I committed the sin of attaching stickers to our late dog Jodie... who might be a chunkier twin of Molly which is another matter entirely.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> Evidence that I committed the sin of attaching stickers to our late dog Jodie... who might be a chunkier twin of Molly which is another matter entirely.


Yes i am not the only dog torturer :devil: :thumbup:


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I'm another who can't resist sticker-ing dogs, apple stickers are my favourite.

Oh and I'm another slip lead user and love yanking hard on my dogs' necks when they pull on walks (not)


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Loving this thread, shocking!!  no one is perfect here lol!

1: Mylo has never been to training class.
2: He wasn't socialised til he was 2years old.
3: He has cups of tea's, well the end of them.
4: He hasn't been 'done'.
5: He can show his teeth and growl on command.
6: He's allowed anywhere in the house.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Apple stickers are my fav too, your my new bff


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

tashax said:


> Yes i am not the only dog torturer :devil: :thumbup:


Christmas presents bows and name tags?


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Ohhh bows are really sticky, but the time taken to get them off is less as they are bigger and easier to get to, tags are just as sticky and smooth so not so easy :devil:


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Just to let you all know after reading this thread, I feel I have no other choice than to report you all the the RSPCA.

Could you all please PM your full names and contact details so I can report you all.

Thanks 

xxx


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

Thought of another one (I think I must be topping the high list on being an evil dog owner) 

Sometimes I put a sock on the end of her tail or nose because it's funny to watch her try to pull it off :devil:...however she does also seem to enjoy this game.


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

I havent read all the replies but I'm sure 99% of them are true to us.

My dog can go where she likes at home, on sofas and under the duvet.
I have a flat no garden.
I rarely get her to do as I ask unless bribed with treats.
I'm her mum and my parents are her grandparents.
My friends don't get birthday/Christmas presents, hers do.
I talk to her ALL the time.
I rarely leave her, and never for more than two hours. She doesn't suffer SA, I do!
I never shut her out a room, she regularly watches me pee.
She comes to work with me so spends everyday cooped up behind the shop counter.
I let her chase wildlife and would be happy if she caught something as it would save money buying food.
I sometimes shout at her and am then wracked with guilt.
She pulls like a train on lead, has patchy recall when off.
She leaps all over people she likes and I think they should take it as a compliment.
My main aim in life is to make my dog happy.


----------



## BroxiBaby (Jul 31, 2012)

This is a great thread making me feel much better about my parenting 

Broxi goes between his bed and mine at night and will sometimes wake me at night to get under the duvet for a snuggle i am so used to this now i think i let him under in my sleep
His recall is not 100% though he will nearly always come back for his ball so i just try to keep it with me on walks and if not he sometimes still gets off
He has rawhide chews quite often and loves them
He jumps all over anyone who will speak to him and would like them to death if he could
My bf and i are daddy and mummy. he has grans and aunties and uncles tio
He is walked on a dogmatic or harness never a collar
We have lots of nicknames for him which he responds to 
He is fed on a raw diet much to my sisters disgust and a friend who recently told me he would become blood thirsty lol
He is told off if he is really naughty or being totally OTT and will be shouted at or removed from the room
He goes mad when someone with a dog walks past the fence and i have never really worked on the problem


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

My dogs sleep on my bed, under my duvet, and I have been known to get out of bed in the night and sleep somewhere else if there isn't enough room for me 
I will also sit on the floor if the dogs are on the seats.
I share my food with them and always leave them something from my meals.
They lick my face.
I call them my babies, and I call myself mummy, and my mother is nanna.
They are allowed to stop and sniff when walking on the lead and pee where ever they like 
They have a collection of coats, jumpers and pj's.
I let them catch and eat things when on walks, and let them eat dead things.
They are allowed free rein of the house.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Just had a good laugh with my brother over this thread, we were reading through it giggling, then looked over the room and frey is casually strolling over my coffee table, i got a pic too  to prove how much of a bad mummy i really am


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Sophie

- Wears bows, banada's, sweaters and coats

- Has close to ten collars

- Is very picky so she is free fed.

- has 50 50 recall, she does come back but not always on the first call.

- has a mountain of toys that she plays with any time she wants.

- Never been to training class as of yet.

- Have tried raw feeding an it didnt work.

- She gets treats sometimes without asking.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Here we go peeps, side/table surfing at its best and yes she was after the raw hide bone you can see in the pic 









Now if i moan about this in 2 weeks time please point me in the direction of this thread and tell me how its my own fault


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

oh wow i am glad i am not the only one! well here it goes...........

I let Cali lick my face and she knows give kisses
i use flexi lead and wouldn't be without one
she uses the stairs when allowed upstairs
she sits on the furniture
i am mummy and OH is Daddy and she knows the difference
her recall is not the best but still goes off lead
i feed dry
i give treats without her having to work for them
when she is naughty she does get a telling off
i give her ice pops sometimes instead of ice cubes
she went out for her first walk after 4 days after her 2nd vac not a week
she goes on long walks every now and then

  

Oh buggar i think my list could keep going but i am going to stop before Cali gets taken away for cruelty lol.........


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I'm reading this smuggled thinking what a good owner I am. Bess is curled up on the couch agreeing with me! 

When there was foot and mouth (2002??) we couldn't walk the dogs as we live in the country surrounded by farmland. The Great Dane and Spaniel got used to having very few walks, and to be honest, after the f&t cleared we didn't get back into the habit. Didn't actually seem to do them any harm. They only got walked on weekends.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

JustmeGemmy said:


> I honestly don't know why they're bad then? Lol. Maybe it is because dogs try to eat them whole? Silly dogs. He's not too bothered by bones either tbh. We tried him with one a while back.. Had to show him it was for eating (duh) & then it didn't really agree with him. Lol. He's not too bothered


I have always heard that rawhide is bad because it goes very slimy, and quite disgusting. I have heard countless stories of dogs choking on it, I think that is often caused by the sliminess of it... It goes a bit like glue  I used to feed them, but Jake once choked on a bit of rawhide, and I had to shove my fingers down his throat and get it out... once before, he choked but brought it back up and ate it again slower, that should have been my first warning!

I have also heard about certain chemicals/poisons being in them, but I am not sure how much of that is truth...

I know just stick to bones, and other chews such as pizzle, cow ears, rabbits ears etc


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Tonight I let Ozzie off the lead in the field (its secure) knowing full well he doesn't have recall yet. I just think he deserved a bloody good run.
I did plan to get him back on the lead if I saw someone but the someone appeared while I was trying to get Dixie to come out of the overgrown bit incase Ozzie followed her out onto the golf course.


----------



## WeimyLady (Jan 3, 2010)

- My dogs beg all the time and I let them.

- They get fed from the table.

- They lick plates and pans (washed afterwards).

- They pull on the lead and I often can't be bothered to correct them.

- They chase wildlife.

- They mouth and play bite me.

- They sleep on the sofas.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Time to fess up I guess 

I never crated Buffy and still don't really like them.
We let her sleep in the bedroom.
We call ourselves 'Mummy and Daddy'.
We play tug with her.
If I am feeling lazy about changing leads I will walk Buffy on a locked flexi back from the park.
She has toys out all the time.
I don't do training every single day.
We haven't been to puppy classes (though this is more due to lack of a car than anything else )
Her recall is terrible! For a 4 month pup I guess that's okay though 
We do tend to tell her off if she misbehaves.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Is peeing against lamposts out then? I thought that was what the council put them there for.
> !


tee he he i loved this  lampposts are okay, gates and tyres are not I think  
I dont walk on roads ever so wouldn't know *should that be one of my admissions? ) my dogs arent really used to traffic



mumof6 said:


> Max steals food
> 
> :


a food stealer you say? well that is just terrible ownership
*hoping mo6 has forgetten the time Willow got on the camping table stole a bowl of bread rolls and proceeded to eat four at once *



Diesel the Crazy Dal said:


> I forgot the most important one;
> 
> I stroke that place on thier belly, just because it makes me laugh to see paws thumping on the floor


ha ha ha oh yes



Milliepoochie said:


> And the big one - We leave her at home whilst we go to work.
> 
> oh yes me too tut tut tut
> 
> ...


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Ohh another table walker, i like it


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

- He always has a rawhide chew , he loves them.
- He's allowed everywhere in the house
- Gets encouraged to lick our faces 
- I feed him scraps from my plate
- Gave up trying to teach him not to pull on the lead in favour of recall training
- He gets a gravybone before bed every night
- I have in the past squirted water at him to get him out of the garden if he started barking at the neighbours 
- Majority of the time he's on a flexi (I do keep it locked next to roads though)
- If he wants attention or to play he is always played with , he always gets his own way
-We don't really have a routine for him and no real boundaries , then we wonder why he acts like a spoilt brat.

I'll drop him off at dogs trust tomorrow ready for him to start his new life :scared:


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

SophieCyde said:


> - He always has a rawhide chew , he loves them.
> - He's allowed everywhere in the house
> - Gets encouraged to lick our faces
> - I feed him scraps from my plate
> ...


thats if i dont call the rspce on ya first


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Ahh confession time..okay..here we go

My dogs have never used a crate
They can come up and down of the sofa as and when they like
There aloud on my bed
I sometimes let them eat of my plate (when im a bit drunk admittedly) 
I talk to them in baby voices
They counter surf, I just move stuff.
They have scraps
Buster can 'dance'
I find it amusing to put sunglasses on Buster as he just sits there with them on for short time then i remove them
I feed dry
I let them lick my feet 
they know exactly what give snogs mean
If i get up and out of bed and the dogs are still lay on the bed, i will 'tuck' them in 
They don't really have a routine anymore
If they don't wanna walk in the rain, i don't make them


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Glad I'm nto the only one 

Sometimes, if I get a bit fed up with 'proper' training sessions, I teach her 'cute' tricks instead.

Diz actually knows the word 'crumbs'; she hoovers the floor, sofa or me when necessary 

Sometimes I allow her to 'pre-clean' dinner plates (though they are thoroughly washed after).

I allow her to chase cats out of the garden, sorry cat lovers, I'm tired of cleaning up after the whole neighbourhood.

If the weather is hot, I sneak a few days worth of garden 'logs' into the nearby red poo bin. My wheelie bin stinks after a week in the sun!

Diz is allowed under the covers in bed with me, but I'm a terrible sleeper (hence the late posts) and sometimes I ask her to go to her own bed(s) in the middle of the night if it's too hot or she's fidgeting - poor confused pup :confused1:

I might not be perfect, but Diz wuvs me :001_wub:

*ducks*


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Muze said:


> Diz actually knows the word 'crumbs'; she hoovers the floor, sofa or me when necessary
> 
> *ducks*


 I love this one :thumbup:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

-let them lick my face
-let them on the sofas and bed whenever they like
-let Adam in the bed when he smells of stale wee! (to be fair he always smells like stale wee!!LOL).
-feed them before me
-occassionally put a plate on the floor so they can do a prewash!
-give them rawhide bones
-dont walk them in the rain......or strong winds....or extreme heat......or ice!!
-dont have any discernable routine
-and insist on calling my mini daschshund x chihuahua a Chiweenie!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

You guys are awesome, I love you all so much more now that I know all your terrible secrets :lol:

Surely 19 pages without a single argument is some sort of record????


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> You guys are awesome, I love you all so much more now that I know all your terrible secrets :lol:
> 
> Surely 19 pages without a single argument is some sort of record????


Don't tempt fate .


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Lol you are all awful to your dogs 

- jenna pulls on the lead given up on LLW and use a halti
- balto was castrated at 6 months
-feed dry food
- play really rough with balto
- play tug with them both
- encourage them to howl 
- they are allowed everywhere
- jenna counter surfs if you forget to move stuff
- use the firm no!
- they have missed the odd walk
- never took jenna training
-our plates are always on the floor
- watch and dribble on us while we eat 
- get over excited at visitors 
- and yes we are mummy and daddy and balto is regularly asked do you love your mummy while i shower him with kisses
- balto hates the vets no one we can change that now

Phew

Not even good enough to own a tamagochi!! 

Lol 

Xxx


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

They are allowed on my bed
They are allowed on my sofa
I feed them before I feed myself
I feed them crappy tinned stuff on occasion as a filler in their kongs
Sometimes their recall is a little hit and miss but I still let them off lead on the field for a run
I give up trying to stop them and they both eat horse poo
They both chase rabbits
They both chase birds
I let them lick my face
I always make a fuss and cuddle them when I come home from being out.
:scared:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I almost forgot - I feed and recommend Royal Canin! Horror, shock, horror!


----------



## leanne562 (Feb 16, 2012)

i let bella have a bit of my takeaway once a week/fortnight  she loves a bit of kebab lol. thats my girl! 
We all let her lick our faces, cant help it shes so cute wanting to kiss you 

cant think of any more but im sure theres lots!  what a great thread aswell!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Newfies mum reminded me:

I refuse, point blank, to pay over the odds for dog food. Just doesn't happen. Middle of the rode, amber foods for me


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> Newfies mum reminded me:
> 
> I refuse, point blank, to pay over the odds for dog food. Just doesn't happen. Middle of the rode, amber foods for me


I wish I could. Unfortunately, RC is the only thing that doesn't give Ferdie the squelchies and believe me, there is not much I haven't tried.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I wish I could. Unfortunately, RC is the only thing that doesn't give Ferdie the squelchies and believe me, there is not much I haven't tried.


If it works it works. If I just had Roo I would probably still be on it myself, he loved it and it was a relief when we found something he would eat as he dropped loads of weight when he was a puppy.

But then we got Harvey and it gave him the squits, and was just too expensive to feed the pair of them. So they end up on Skinners and Roo decided to eat it when he saw Harvey polishing his off as well!

I don't envy you.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> If it works it works. If I just had Roo I would probably still be on it myself, he loved it and it was a relief when we found something he would eat as he dropped loads of weight when he was a puppy.
> 
> But then we got Harvey and it gave him the squits, and was just too expensive to feed the pair of them. So they end up on Skinners and Roo decided to eat it when he saw Harvey polishing his off as well!
> 
> I don't envy you.


We tried Skinners. That gave them both the squelchies!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> We tried Skinners. That gave them both the squelchies!


Isn't it strange how different they all are!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I love how we give out all this 'perfect dog owner' advice to other members/newbies, yet most of us don't actually follow it ourselves :lol:

Also, i'd love to see what smokeybear does that's frowned upon.... maybe she doesn't


----------



## thronesfan (Jun 20, 2012)

I took a photo as proof of how mean I am - the poor wee soul, you can see how much she hates this.


----------



## AdMed (Apr 14, 2012)

Loving this thread...it's one of the most reassuring I've read on the forum :thumbup:

My confessions are;
 Barney sits on the sofa, and is even encouraged up for a cuddle
 He is let off lead, even though his recall away from other dogs is ropey
 He eats CSJ (but doesn't seem any the worse for it), and gets bits off us if he is lying quietly and behaving....even in quite nice pubs!
 He gets left in the car for short periods, with a walky lock and only if the temperature isn't too hot when doubled!
 OH encourages the overly excited greeting, including jumping up because he loves the enthusiasm
 neutered at 4 months
 never been to puppy classes
 he gets told off, except when we haven't seen him do it!
 he is a terrible counter surfer
 worst of all, now he has worked out how to jump his baby gate he is sleeping on our bed, despite having a crate and another baby gate at the bottom of the stairs which could stop him

He has a horrible life...dogs trust might want him back if they read this!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> I love how we give out all this 'perfect dog owner' advice to other members/newbies, yet most of us don't actually follow it ourselves :lol:
> 
> Also, i'd love to see what smokeybear does that's frowned upon.... maybe she doesn't


Probably does but wouldn't admit to it.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

If I spot a spider in the room that is too big for comfort I send Gelert in after them. My hero  'Gelert, spider! Get the spider!'


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> I love how we give out all this 'perfect dog owner' advice to other members/newbies, yet most of us don't actually follow it ourselves :lol:
> 
> Also, i'd love to see what smokeybear does that's frowned upon.... maybe she doesn't


I try to follow most of it, I also try to practice what I preach!

Difference is I know the sun doesn't shine out of my arse! Some people on here could do to remember that at times! :thumbup:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

What i find funny is everyone is always positive, positive, positive but there are many who have admitted to correcting or telling off.


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

I let Walt on the sofa and give me cuddles, i even let him get the odd little kiss in!
He is offlead most of the time which is naughtly because apparently sighthounds shouldnt be let off lead.
We occationally feed him scraps.
We give him hide chews...he loves them! He has a stag which he chews occationally but he doesnt show the same enthusiasm to this as the hides.
we dont feed raw (at the moment)
he does get told off for jumping up etc and normally will stop immediately...I do like to make him sit instead of telling him off though!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm a terrible dog owner I would say I should only own a cactus but I killed the one I had 

- I fed him pedigree and cesar when he was a puppy (poison)
-I feed him raw (poison, the whole house will come down with salmonella, he'll be bloodthirsty etc etc)
- I let him lick my face (again salmonella poisoning )
- He's allowed on the furniture (clearly plotting to take over the world)
- He gets leftovers and even gets his own cheeseburger if we order takeaway 
- I vaccinate (frankly I'm expecting him to drop dead at any second )
-But only every 3 years (just tempting fate there)
- He knows plenty of pointless cute tricks (He's so demeaned)
- I do scratch that bit just below his ribs to see his leg thump 
- When he chased after a cat barking the other day I was more happy he came back when I called than angry he chased the cat.
- He doesn't get walked everyday because he refuses to walk in the rain and I can't bear to see him looking so miserable if I can get him out. We do do training 
- I clicker train so therefore he is badly behaved and will never do anything unless I wave a bit of food in front of his face 

I think everyone's dogs need to be taken off them right away


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> What i find funny is everyone is always positive, positive, positive but there are many who have admitted to correcting or telling off.


I freely admit that when Ferdie jumped up and took a chunk out of my face at four months old, he got a hard, sharp smack on the nose. He never did it again, so it must have worked.

My dogs have no training whatsoever beyond the basics - that is all I want from them, everything else they have picked up as they went along.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I freely admit that when Ferdie jumped up and took a chunk out of my face at four months old, he got a hard, sharp smack on the nose. He never did it again, so it must have worked.
> 
> My dogs have no training whatsoever beyond the basics - that is all I want from them, everything else they have picked up as they went along.


Same. They learn whats right and wrong. I think that involves telling them when they are wrong too and positives all the time do not tell them what is wrong.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> What i find funny is everyone is always positive, positive, positive but there are many who have admitted to correcting or telling off.


Nope, not me, I make no bones (no pun intended) about the fact I punish my dogs if they misbehave (obviously I dont if it's a lack of training or misunderstanding), I will shout and swear and I will get physical with them - not smacking or hitting but I will take them by their collar and say things like "WHAT DO YOU THINK YOU'RE DOING YOU HORRIBLE DOG!!"

I was very old school in my outlook on dog ownership and used intimidation to get what I wanted but thankfully realisation hit me and now I use treats, toys, clicker etc. However, i'm not averse to throwing an object (normally a lead) towards my dogs if they are deliberately ignoring me and throwing a deaf ear or using other forms of milder punishment.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I own a crossbreed (although not one with a stupid designer name).
I work for a living and leave dog alone in the house while I am at work.
I have also failed at raw feeding.
I use food rewards to train him because, quite frankly, praise from me alone is never going to be enough of a reward for anything.
He was neutered early (7 months)
Although I use reward-based training I will vocally reprimand/correct him
He is allowed on the sofa 
I frequently leave him in the car (mainly at competitions and I have windows open/ventlock/reflective sheet thingy)
I refuse to wade into rivers and rescue tennis balls that he has dropped


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Same. They learn whats right and wrong. I think that involves telling them when they are wrong too and positives all the time do not tell them what is wrong.


It's not possible to use positive training all the time even clicker trainers will use negative punishment removing attention, no reward markers etc.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

The only thing I can think of is that apparently I dont brush them enough cos there is always fur on the floor (so Steve says)
He reckons I should be using the furminator everyday *as well as* the mickey brush so no fur ever falls off them .. *EVER*

But then he is just a simple being who doesnt realise that dog fur belongs in a butty when you go to eat it or on your clothes when the dog cuddles up to say hello :lol:

Of course then theres the fact that Gypsy sleeps on the bed with me and they do get scraps from the table


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> What i find funny is everyone is always positive, positive, positive but there are many who have admitted to correcting or telling off.


That is something I notice all the time on forums... I try to be positive with the dogs most of them, but I do correct them. When I read about people saying to be all positive, I do wonder if people are actually positive 100% of the time. I don't know anyone in 'real' life who is... I try not to yell at them, but I am also human so I do sometimes... How can I not yell when Jake knocks the back of my knees and sends me tumbling down a steep hill in front of a crowd of people  

I am sure Arrow thinks his name is 'ah ah' 

I don't think it is wrong to correct dogs, and they certainly don't see to be effected by me not being 100% positive.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh my goodness I don't know where to begin 

- He is entire
- I don't yearly vaccinate (as of 2 years ago) 
- He hasn't always got his tag on his collars when we are out as, as a terrier loads have gotten ripped off and lost in the undergrowth.
- In the past I have fed him on brands such as Cesar there is some in the house now just in case I ever run out of his usual. 
- He gets treats from Asda/Tesco etc that aren't always 'natural' 
- He is usually always walked on a flexi lead wherever we go
- He is allowed on the sofas/beds and hasn't used his own bed in a number of years! 
- He is allowed to give me lots of kisses 
- He gets leftovers 
- I sometimes buy a packet of expensive ham/chicken for example and use it for just one sandwich for myself and give the rest to him 
- I baby him a lot and so do the rest of the family
- I haven't crated trained him and wouldn't want to
- I didn't stick with training classes for long 
- He loves to chase mice and rabbits
- Is allowed to stop, stiff about and wee on our way to the destination on walks although not in peoples gardens obviously so within reason!
- Is free fed 

Probably a heck of a lot more that I will add to!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> That is something I notice all the time on forums... I try to be positive with the dogs most of them, but I do correct them. When I read about people saying to be all positive, I do wonder if people are actually positive 100% of the time. I don't know anyone in 'real' life who is... I try not to yell at them, but I am also human so I do sometimes... How can I not yell when Jake knocks the back of my knees and sends me tumbling down a steep hill in front of a crowd of people
> 
> I am sure Arrow thinks his name is 'ah ah'
> 
> I don't think it is wrong to correct dogs, and they certainly don't see to be effected by me not being 100% positive.


Ah alfie does that on the legs and trips you down the stairs.

With very serious issues i really dont see how you cant tell them or show them its wrong. Life isnt always sunshine and lollipops and if a dog bites it should be told its wrong.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Here's mine:

- I am guilty of feeding Dex food from my plate (for example I had a houmous, chicken, chorizo and salad wrap for lunch.. I broke off a small piece of the wrap for Dex )
- I let him lick my face, not all the time, but he does like to come over for a kiss.
- Sometimes I don't tell him off if he jumps up at me. 
- I let him jump on the bed and lay next to me.
- I have shouted at him when he's been naughty, a classic example this morning when I was walking him and he was being a right pain in the bum and I told him off for trying to lunge.

Some more I've just thought of:

- Dex sits on the sofa with me. 
- I have let him have some crisps before, when I've had a packet open. He just loves salt and vinegar.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> That is something I notice all the time on forums... I try to be positive with the dogs most of them, but I do correct them. When I read about people saying to be all positive, I do wonder if people are actually positive 100% of the time. I don't know anyone in 'real' life who is... I try not to yell at them, but I am also human so I do sometimes... How can I not yell when Jake knocks the back of my knees and sends me tumbling down a steep hill in front of a crowd of people
> 
> I am sure Arrow thinks his name is 'ah ah'
> 
> I don't think it is wrong to correct dogs, and they certainly don't see to be effected by me not being 100% positive.


I think you'll find that what people say they do or dont do, and what actually happens in reality, are two completely different things! I think on forums, people can be too wary of telling the whole truth for fear of being shot down in flames and so go along with the flow rather than upset the applecart.

I've certainly met people from forums who have specifically stated they do X, when they actually do Y


----------



## Sashadog (Jan 4, 2012)

- I have NOT spayed Sasha, and have no intention of ever doing so!
- She runs off every single day without fail 
- I let her chase rabbits in the park (1. too slow 2. too thick to catch them)
- Feed her pedigree 
- play tug of war
- let her play fight with other dogs
That's about it, really. If i said this on any other thread I would be bombarded with dissaproving messages. I willprobably recieve a ton of PMs now lol


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Freddie has a really, really loud, sharp bark, and he would bark for absolutely no reason, we'd give him a treat when he went quiet. 
Eventually he started to bark and then would come running up to us for a treat. 
A simple 'SHUT UP!' seems to have cured it without mentally damaging him. 
I actually think that the softly, softly approach made him a damn sight worse behaved than being strict with him.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

loving this thread...and i thought everyone was perfect

-they bark in the garden...we live on a corner and i'm not stopping them cause they scared off burglers once

-they wee up lamposts...didn't know they shouldn't 

-recall isn't great everytime...but they come back eventually(only let off in safe places)

-they jump up at visitors sometimes

-stick and flick their poo when it's ok to do so

-slept on their bed with them when i've had a few too many glasses of wine in the past

there's many more but i've already lost one hour on here and i'm so busy

crikey...play tug with freddie...it's all he will play

freddie counter surfs and does the washing up for me if there's some tasty plates in the sink.

on a roll now...lol


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Leanne77 said:


> I think you'll find that what people say they do or dont do, and what actually happens in reality, are two completely different things! I think on forums, people can be too wary of telling the whole truth for fear of being shot down in flames and so go along with the flow rather than upset the applecart.
> 
> I've certainly met people from forums who have specifically stated they do X, when they actually do Y


Oh, I totally agree with that... but sometimes I don't get why people say they do something, when they don't. If a topic comes up, and I don't want to express my opinion/what I do, because I know what the reaction would be... I just don't say it. I don't see the point in lying, unless completely backed into a corner and then some people may want to avoid confrontation. But, I see so many who volunteer information like that.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I used to say 'positive, positive, positive' now i have learnt that there is nothing really positive you can do when your dogs are ripping chunks out of each other. Its only recently that i discovered that actually it does not work all the time, for example, frey has taken to jumping up random people in the street. She doesnt even jump up my OH, the only person she jumps up is me. What can you positively do when your dog is jumping up strangers in the street?? She gets told off and her walk today only had one jumping up incident.

A couple to add, i had frey spayed early which makes me very bad as obviously she was not mature enough, she had 2 seasons in 4/5 weeks, not normal so it all came out.

Now i really might get some bad comments about this one but i ordered a lead and collar from tillymint, it arrived on saturday. Took her out on it yesterday and today and woe and behold she is not pulling me, its a half check collar. So i live in derby, if you ring the rspca they may have herd of me already


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I have to admit that Heidi got a telling off and a smacked bum this morning! She decided to growl and bite poor Eric (who is the most inoffensive old cat in the universe!). So she got told off and a (gently) smacked bum about a millisecond after it happened! 

On a lighter note I also use the dogs as Dirtdevils and will happily pick one up and run it over the counter if Ive spilled something messy and edible!!LOL


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> On a lighter note I also use the dogs as Dirtdevils and will happily pick one up and run it over the counter if Ive spilled something messy and edible!!LOL


Ohh if only frey were smaller


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

We trained Gruff out of puppyish biting by roaring "bad dog" at him whenever he did it.
Although careful to build him up gradually on walks, we completely ignored the 5 minutes per month of life rule, and now regularly run anything up to 12 miles with him.
We walk him off lead on roads (ok, they are single track country lanes, but still, the horror!)
I bearhug him and kiss the top of his head when I feel rubbish.
Shorty is always walked on a flexilead.
We correct Shorty for growling at Gruff or the cats.
We feed home cooked food.

Just as I was typing this, OH came in with Gruff dressed in his Wales shirt....his wagging tail and silly grin (Gruff that is, not OH) clearly show how distressing he found it. 

ETA: when we have visitors who aren't comfortable around dogs, we put them in another room and expect the dogs to accept that and be quiet - shocker!


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Oooh this is great - i always thought everyone did everything by the book, seems a lot of us do the things we shouldnt!!

I walk zelda on a flexi down the road - its only a culdesac and its a flexi for 30kg dogs shes only 7kg.

I hug and cuddle both my dogs, grizz sleeps on our bed at night, i let them kiss my face and both allowed on the sofa.

If either is naughty they will get told off, zelda gets a finger pointed to her face with a loud no. shes learning!

They have a daily treat of pig skin, pizzle or the like.

I feed dried food.

Sures there is more, but cant think right now lol.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

tashax said:


> I used to say 'positive, positive, positive' now i have learnt that there is nothing really positive you can do when your dogs are ripping chunks out of each other. Its only recently that i discovered that actually it does not work all the time, for example, frey has taken to jumping up random people in the street. She doesnt even jump up my OH, the only person she jumps up is me. What can you positively do when your dog is jumping up strangers in the street?? She gets told off and her walk today only had one jumping up incident.
> 
> A couple to add, i had frey spayed early which makes me very bad as obviously she was not mature enough, she had 2 seasons in 4/5 weeks, not normal so it all came out.
> 
> Now i really might get some bad comments about this one but i ordered a lead and collar from tillymint, it arrived on saturday. Took her out on it yesterday and today and woe and behold she is not pulling me, its a half check collar. So i live in derby, if you ring the rspca they may have herd of me already


Alfie loved to jump up at people on the street, there was nothing that was positive that he liked more then jumping up at others. so i had to take some action as people weren't finding it as funny as alfie was so i took a water spray and did it when he went to, three times i did it and since then he walks perfectly past people, he'll wag his tail but he knows he cant jump up at them.

He is not damaged but knows the rule.


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

Right here goes: I leave my dogs unatended with my kids, I let them eat scraps despite being told Lady should lose wieght she's 13 and I'm not guna deny her a few pleasures!, my dogs bark at strangers while in the garden, I told my nieghbor Rosie was aggresive to stop her anoying kids coming in my garden to play on the trampoline, they don't wear collars, rosie only knows how to sit she won't do anything else and I still give her treats, I don't tell Lady off for not sharing, they go on the furniture, they kiss the kids, they steal food and they sometimes sleep with me when the OH is on nights under the covers too but I did teach them not to do it when he is in and they don't try so I must be good at sumert haha


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

one more....

i face timed the boys a couple of weeks ago when i was in menorca with my son....and got them mixed up.
bad mommy...was after a few cocktails..

have to add that my husband was at home...they aren't that clever as to use an i-phone...:thumbup:


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

- I let Betty on the sofa
- She barks at the neighbours in the garden (although stops if I tell her to shush...after she has had the last word, of course)
- I fetch her every morning from her bed for a cuddle in mine before I have to get up. I would have her sleep there if I wasn't scared she might get too attached.
- I work, as does OH, but I devote a lot of time to Betty outside of work and never leave her for more than 4hrs at a time. 
- I fuss Betty even though she jumps up on me when I get home. She is good and goes to her bed for a fuss but is overcome by joy and starts bouncing around!
- I let Betty lick my face and love to wrestle with her. I often let her win which ends with her standing on my chest (she is only 5kg) licking my face.
- I blow raspberries on her bald belly.
- I have a million combinations of her name intermixed with pet names for her (she much be so confused!) including calling her "Boobies" which she particularly loves
- I refer to myself as mummy, and she understands who I mean. Likewise Daddy. 
- She hates walking but I take her out twice a day anyway (sometimes she enjoys it) the only time she really looks like she is having a good time is when we are off lead in the woods.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Okayy.. im a little scared but i will be honest. 

1. I have painted my dogs nails before, wait, it gets worse, PINK and they are boys. 
2. Nicky gets to sleep on the bed, Tig doesnt, some would say unfair, id say i would like to keep my hands in one piece when i tell him to get down. 
3. They are fed on dry complete(Chappie) and i have no intentions of switching to raw for the simple fact i could not touch it.
4. I let Tig off lead even though he doesnt recall everytime. 
5. I take both of them out together even though Nickys lead behaviour isnt great. 

I could go on but i wont.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I have more..

I always walk them both together and let them off lead.. grizzlers recall is good unless he has a sniff of something then he will take his time.

zeldas recall is patchy but she is learning, she barks when on the lead and when in her crate if i am in the house ie.. showering.. shes fine when we're out.

Maybe i should also be a goldfish owner!!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

The main one is obviously that I bought a banana backed cripple.
I use a fursaver for schutzhund training - I leash correct.
I whack him and he loves it unless I vocally correct him at the same time.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I definitely agree with what's being said about "punishment" - I aim to be firm but fair with the dogs. Good behaviour gets rewards in the form of praise or fuss or a game, but misbehaviour gets an "ah ah!" or a "no!".

When I got my canary, Scooter was hell bent on staring him down, snapping if he moved and attempted to knock the cage down more than once. 2 or 3 water pistol squirts to the face taught him this was absolutely not acceptable with no harm done to either party. Distraction techniques failed, but positive punishment set a firm boundary.
If I catch either dog counter surfing they get shouted at and I will forcibly remove what they've taken from their mouth. I will yell at Breeze if she eats poo after ignoring a "leave". 

IMO a dog needs to know its boundaries and a firm but fair telling off isn't an abusive act. You can still follow positive methods and incorporate a justified shout or two!
I imagine many people who preach 100% positive training will "punish" when needed, and I wonder what their stance on scolding children is!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

oooh, thought of 2 more!!
-I own a doggy stroller
-I routinely leave my dogs alone for 8-12 hours!

Funny how we can 'get away with' doing all this dreadful stuff to our dogs and yet they manage to be well adjusted, happy little doglets anyways!


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

Urr where do I start?

I am *hopeless* at toilet training, so Lily is still 'getting there'

I use a flexi lead, everywhere, though it's always very short and locked when near roads. (I had no idea flexis were frowned upon!?)

Lily sleeps on/in bed with me, usually cuddled right into me/curled around my head - she has her own side of the bed, and I always share the pillows with her...her own gorgeous dog bed lies obselete in a crate next to my bed, often used as a toilet 

I feed dry food (JWB) - she is perfectly capable of eating this alone but I usually mix a little bit of wet (JWB) food into it, or bits of chicken or occassionally pasta if it's leftover - just to make it 'tastier and easier' for her.

I buy absolute crap for myself, then spend about 10minutes comparing which chicken pieces are more nutritious for Lily

I am a total 'treat' snob, and refuse to feed her any commercial treats that aren't hypoallergenic - when i'd probably save myself a fortune if I just gave her bits of chicken/cheese instead.

I have 'snuggs' with Lily, usually in bed or on the couch - there's a bit of babytalk and 'oooh aren't you lovely? aren't you the lovliest wuvvliest!'

Lily _occassionally_ joins me in the bath...she has a huge issue with me being somewhere she can't reach, and I originally lifted her up to show her the water, which she used to hate, and then she just jumped in and loved it, and just looked at me as in, 'Well, i'm staying put now thank you.' But also, she hates getting a bath herself, so if I need to bath her I tend to get in with her and then she doesn't mind.

So instead of ignoring her and letting her get over this issue, I clearly indulge it 

When she gets fed up of walking she'll whinge and jump up at me, so I will ignore her, most of the time..but sometimes I just pick her up and carry her 

She licks my face, and I actively encourage it by saying 'Thank you! Lovely kisses'  She now lifts her nose to mine sometimes in bed/when i'm carrying her asking for a kiss.

I've taught her to 'sit' before fully toilet training her.

Mum got her a rawhide bone thing and she loves it, and i've reluctantly let her keep it because it helps with her teething. I also give her dentasticks, despite being told off by the pet shop woman because she's only 3 months old, and being a treat snob, because again it helps with her teething/chewing.

I don't have 'chipped' or anything like that on her tag, just my last name, and my mob number, no address or anything.

There's probably loads more too  If I ever have kids, I feel sorry for them, as they'll clearly have to compete with the dogs for love and attention


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Tummel is walked on a sliplead...no collar 

Tummel gets offlead even though his recall isn't good

Tummel sleeps on the bed, and gets cuddles 

Tummel gets to share yoghurts and ice creams with me

Tummels dry food has cereals in it(ok maize but still)

Tummel was encouraged to bark whenever someone entered the house

Tummel is told off when he does something bad, i'm sorry but positive reinforcement just doesn't cover everything with him!


Dan doesn't really get any of these fun things yet but he's still very young so i'm sure he'll pick a few things up


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok.. Although for me - whatever you do with your dog is your business. Everyone brings dogs up differently and if they're not harmed by it then there's no real harm done IMO.

I don't think positive reinforcement is the end all and be all, I think that dogs need structure with the reinforcement. Mine are corrected when they're naughty and they have a "naughty word" which is "Right".

I let Louie bark at people walking past the house.

I let the dogs out to see the postman.. but they love him so not really anything bad. 

Louie has a humping quilt 

Everytime I see Louie's danglies I think of Ballybee  

Mine sleep on the bed, sofa etc.

I let mine lick me..

I feed whole rabbits (it is frowned upon elsewhere) and mine are trained to retrieve them too (dead ones). 

Mine share human food (that is safe) 

I made Louie wear a party hat for his birthday.

Thats all.. for now.


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

Havent had Santana long but im already a bad bad owner.

Shes doesnt go on walks everyday (sayin that the way she runs round the garden i dnt think she needs it lol)
She barks at everything (am trying to stop it)
she gets treats just for the sake of it.
Im mamma 1 the oh is mamma 2.
My daughter is her sister, so is my oh daughter. My mam is nanna and my sister is aunty.
I talk to her in that annoying baby voice, the same voice i hated ppl talkin to taylor in when she was a baby lol
I dont brush her every day
She gets scraps (my mam is worse for that lol)
She doesnt have structured training just as an when SHE feels like it
I take her to puppy classes but she just either barks at the other dogs or falls asleep lol
Shes has more coats and tops than she can ever wear
I let her off lead even tho she often gets her stubborn head on if shes on a mission
i do tell her off when she is being naughty but also laugh at her lol
I leave her alone with my daughter all of the time


im sure there are more but thats all i can think of lol

edit. All of her toys are out all of the time.
I let my daughter push her around in her buggy


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh my goodness poor dogs 

I am going to be a perfect dog owner :aureola:


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok I guess I better fess up.. 

I let Rio on all the furniture including the bed.
I let her lick my face and see no problem with it
I give her rawhide.
I feed dry food now and mix it with what ever wet I can find just so she'll eat.
I correct with a loud sharp NO! 
I let her off lead (only in the mornings) even though her recall isn't perfect. 
She only owns one grubby collar with no tag.
I don't stop her jumping on my OH's brother since he loves her greeting him that way. 
I have used a prong collar in the past and see no problem with them if used correctly. 
She gets all appropriate scraps and sometimes watches when we eat
I allow her to mouth the kitten (he mouths back harder)
I have always played tug with my big bad GSD

I'll stop now


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

SLB said:


> Everytime I see Louie's danglies I think of Ballybee
> 
> Thats all for now.


That's so sweet!!!! I'm genuinely touched that you think of me when you look at your dogs knackers  I'm a bit teary now!!!!

Saying that I think of ballybee every time I see any dogs knackers!!!! Lol shrap even let's me have a wee feel of Dino when they come over( I can't see them under all that fur so don't know how big they are)  true friendship right there!!!!

Dans are still very wee, Tummels are still the most magnificent I've ever seen or felt!!!

Lol I forgot to add I'm obsessed with dogs knackers to this thread, Im always looking at Tummels and check them at least once a week!

I also spend too much money on wet food and then spoil the dogs for weeks.

I also feed Tummel whole rabbits( didn't know there was an issue with that?)

I let him in the kitchen while cooking

I laugh like a maniac when he farts at the OH

I put my face right into Tummels for kisses which he loves

I can't think of any more at the moment!!!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

ballybee said:


> That's so sweet!!!! I'm genuinely touched that you think of me when you look at your dogs knackers  I'm a bit teary now!!!!
> 
> Saying that I think of ballybee every time I see any dogs knackers!!!! Lol shrap even let's me have a wee feel of Dino when they come over( I can't see them under all that fur so don't know how big they are)  true friendship right there!!!!
> 
> ...


When i had my entire males, i was also obsessed with doggy ermm balls  i had to check i had healthy boys


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Recall is hit and miss if other dogs about but I let him off anyway 
I talk to him like a baby 
If he Knicks my seat on the sofa I will not move him
FAR TOO MANY TOYS!!!! (OH said)

I cook him his own sausage on a Sunday 
I buy the £3 jars of peanut butter organic stuff for his kong and tell OH not to eat it!!! It's Ern's. He can eat the crap smart price one  

I don't even think these are 'bad' others will especially the recall thing, but he only legs it over to dogs he is friends with, new dogs he creeps like a collie towards


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

tashax said:


> When i had my entire males, i was also obsessed with doggy ermm balls  i had to check i had healthy boys


 Yay I'm not alone!!!!! I knew I wasn't the only one  I don't think I'd ever seen a dogs bits until I got Tummel( every dog I ever knew was neutered) and they're just too nice to remove


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

ballybee said:


> That's so sweet!!!! I'm genuinely touched that you think of me when you look at your dogs knackers  I'm a bit teary now!!!!
> 
> Saying that I think of ballybee every time I see any dogs knackers!!!! Lol shrap even let's me have a wee feel of Dino when they come over( I can't see them under all that fur so don't know how big they are)  true friendship right there!!!!
> 
> ...


If you're ever in Notts you can have a play with Lou's - he enjoys it :lol: 

Apparently my feeding whole rabbits means that they are more likely to eat the ones shot in the field. (On a certain forum) yet I feed in the garden with the word "din dins" and throw retrieves elsewhere and say "fetch". But hey ho - I've never had an issue. Mine must be better trained  *runs and hides* :scared:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

SLB said:


> If you're ever in Notts you can have a play with Lou's - he enjoys it :lol:
> 
> Apparently my feeding whole rabbits means that they are more likely to eat the ones shot in the field. (On a certain forum) yet I feed in the garden with the word "din dins" and throw retrieves elsewhere and say "fetch". But hey ho - I've never had an issue. Mine must be better trained  *runs and hides* :scared:


woohoo!!! have to plan a wee trip now 

hmmm...well Tummel doesn't really do fetch but he'll retrieve a dead rabbit in the hope that i'll let him eat it(best one was very freshly dead, the worst was a half rabbit that has black goop pouring from it!!!  ) which never happens but apparently it's worth trying every time he finds one!!!

Dan will be getting rabbits when he's a bit older and i seriously doubt thats going to stop him from working properly


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Suppose I should fess up really shouldn't I?

For a start, I live in (horror of horrors!) a flat with no garden and own a largeish, high energy dog.
I let him on the furniture.
I feed table scraps regularly.
I've used kennels.
I would go on holiday without him.
He gets a Sunday dinner with us.
He has access to most of his toys all the time (keep a couple of special ones in a cupboard though).
He gets one long walk a day, the rest are toilet walks. If in a house he'd get the one walk.
I teach "demeaning" tricks such as spin and play dead and beg.

I don't think I'm actually fit to own a goldfish let alone a dog lol. I'm sure there are others I've missed too.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

ballybee said:


> Yay I'm not alone!!!!! I knew I wasn't the only one  I don't think I'd ever seen a dogs bits until I got Tummel( every dog I ever knew was neutered) and they're just too nice to remove


I had to have one of my boys done because of a retained testicle his previous owner failed to notice and it was cancerous  the other 2 were done as my house turned into a who could pee higher up the wall contest. My vet told me it might not even stop them doing but i had to try, my house really stunk  If they had lived happily without peeing on every surface in my house i would of kept them entire. They feel right funny but pretty cool at the same time haha


----------



## Shenty (Apr 6, 2011)

I love this thread! It's made me chuckle many a time 

Now to add mine 

We came home with two pups instead of one, sisters, now 2 years old and no bitch fights! 
They're from a breeder (registered) and not a rescue
We let them chase hares, deer and the odd crow 
We feed raw
Their recall is (yeah, in a minute, I'm sniffing, I know where you are anyway)
If they see another dog and I have no treats on me, i have 5 seconds to rugby tackle them before they take off to go and say hello - and they still go off lead 
They haven't been spayed
If they do something naughty that they know they shouldn't, they get told off with stern voice, pointy finger and a scrowly face 
When I come home from work they get kisses and huggles from me before I even acknowledge the OH
I buy more food for them then ourselves, and often find myself wondering "ohh I wonder if they would like that...."
I expect people to take their shoes off when they come in our house.....but my kitchen floor is smothered in muddy footprints from the dogs....
My dogs mean the world to me and I would quite happily put myself in danger to prevent any harm coming to them


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

ballybee said:


> That's so sweet!!!! I'm genuinely touched that you think of me when you look at your dogs knackers  I'm a bit teary now!!!!
> 
> Saying that I think of ballybee every time I see any dogs knackers!!!! Lol shrap even let's me have a wee feel of Dino when they come over( I can't see them under all that fur so don't know how big they are)  true friendship right there!!!!


You feel dogs' 'nads? 


You've gone too far. Get your coat.
:laugh:


----------



## Frankthewonderhound (Aug 7, 2012)

Let him off lead as mentioned many times by others even though he chases other dogs to play, steals golf balls off tees right before the golf ball owner is about to strike it, Then jumps in bunkers with said ball, let him sniff wee, aaaaand waaaaaay too many other things, but, the main thing that seems to be frowned upon is owning the type of dog I do!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

This is all I can think of at the moment.

I feed dry food
I let Dillon on the furniture 
I let him chase any cats that come into the garden
I still haven't had him neutered
I let him lick my face 
He *is* my baby
He always has the best meat added to his kibble, fillet, rump steak and it has to be Scottish or best red tinned salmon
We only go on holiday if he comes with us


----------



## 1990steph (Jul 19, 2012)

Well where to begin haha. Mines:
-Sleep in my bed when the bf isn't there
-Sometimes share my dinner once i am done
-I let them lick my face
-I let them sit on my lap even though they are too big
-I am always making up excuses when they have done wrong
-I am always fussing them and buying them new things-Benji has about 3 collars i think well last time i counted and god knows how many leads & toys. Murphy only has the one so far but he not been here that long 
-I treat them like i would treat my kids  (I don't have any kids) well they are part of the family after all
-I love teaching them new thing-Murphy knows sit, paw, down and bed and thats in 6 weeks. Benji knows spin, sit, paw, hi 5, down, roll over, bed, wait before retrieving a toy as well as walk nice and i cant remember what else haha.
-They have that many toys i have a toy box in the living room  

At the end of the day everyone has things thats "frownd upon" but at the end of the day if you have great doggies then why not have fun and let them get spoiled. Like i keep reminding people they are at the end of the day apart of the family/your kids :thumbup:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

myshkin said:


> You feel dogs' 'nads?
> 
> 
> You've gone too far. Get your coat.
> :laugh:


Lol I feel my owns dogs and my best friends dogs nuts...hardly a serial molester  although if given the chance I'd happily check out other dogs bits  at crufts I spent more time looking at knackers than the faces  I had a great time, can't wait for next year


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

ballybee said:


> Lol I feel my owns dogs and my best friends dogs nuts...hardly a serial molester  although if given the chance I'd happily check out other dogs bits  at crufts I spent more time looking at knackers than the faces  I had a great time, can't wait for next year


I completely understand this since getting Sam I quite often have a quick feel, I find them strangely fascinating 

My excuse is that I'm checking he's developing properly :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ooh i've thought of a couple more!

Everyone in my house works! I work full time, my dad works full time and my mum works part/full time. However, our shifts are all different to each other, which means there's nearly always someone at home, we're like ships passing in the night 

I also like how some people think they're bad cos they feed raw, and some people think they're bad cause they don't! I must admit I feel a little guilty about feeding Mabel on dry after her breeder brought her up on raw, but she seems to love the dry food and eats tonnes of it of her own accord, she loves the stuff!

oh, and as well - we don't have set meal times for our dogs. We leave their bowls down all the time and fill them when they're empty. We will see how it goes with pup, but we've said we might start doing set meal times because Mabel just goes around hoovering everyone's food up, so we are gonna lose track of who's eaten what before long


----------



## kimmie91 (May 17, 2011)

Roxys turn 

Her recall is great only after she's said hello to everyone but shes always off the lead at any given chance on walks

Shes fed on dry biscuits but every night she gets cooked sausages or some sort of meat because i feel sorry for her.

She has her own human biscuits (rich tea) for night time whilst we have a snack its only fair she has something nice aswell

Doesnt always have to do something for a treat

She gets a raised voice (with my hands flapping over the show haha) when shes been naughty, or when she first ate a slipper at around year old she got the slipper across her bum (not harsh) but she darent do it again which is good!

She used to sleep in my bed before i moved back home to my parents house

She used to be allowed on all the furniture again before i moved home

Never always has her collar on ( i think it would be un comfy having it on all the time)

I let her chase birds/rabbits though shes a lurcher she never actually catches them

I use human sudo cream and plasters for any cuts which i treat myself to save vets fees unless im really unsure about something

She doesnt get walked every day, she doesnt mind for one she hates the rain and wont go out and 2 i have a genuine reason as recovering from a bad accident so some days its not possible to go for a walk

I pull her tail, prod and poke her and we have 'fights' with each other which could end up with my top being ripped haha but she knows its only fun and never takes it too far!

god ive loads! and most probably a lot more if i thought about it  

Loved reading the rest though haha x


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

ballybee said:


> Lol I feel my owns dogs and my best friends dogs nuts...hardly a serial molester  although if given the chance I'd happily check out other dogs bits  at crufts I spent more time looking at knackers than the faces  I had a great time, can't wait for next year





Beth17 said:


> I completely understand this since getting Sam I quite often have a quick feel, I find them strangely fascinating
> 
> My excuse is that I'm checking he's developing properly :lol:


Uh hu, uh hu....bleddy perverts! 

I admit to a certain fascination, mainly 'cause you don't see them so much these days, but touching them for anything other than medical reasons....bejesus, I am shocked and horrified and shall write to the DM in the morning!

Heh


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

myshkin said:


> Uh hu, uh hu....bleddy perverts!
> 
> I admit to a certain fascination, mainly 'cause you don't see them so much these days, but touching them for anything other than medical reasons....bejesus, I am shocked and horrified and shall write to the DM in the morning!
> 
> Heh


Pmsl! Please do! Tell them it causes cancer, bet they'd print it


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

I do quite a few things..

1) I never crate trained. I hear this is the best way to bring up a puppy, but I personally didn't want to lock my boy in a cage. He's turned out just fine.
2) He sleeps in the bed.. he's warm and cozy!
3) He stands up on his back legs at the kitchen work top. You can tell him to 'get down' until you're blue in the face, but at the end of the day, he just wants to see what's going on as he's too small to see with all 4 paws on the floor.
4) I give him rawhide.. I only found out yesterday that this is potentially dangerous. Rufus loves them, and keeps him amused for hours. Never had any problems with them and will continue to give them to him. 
5) I let him tear up his toys. My boyfriend thinks I shouldn't let him do this as it's encouraging him to destroy things. I think i'm encouraging to play in his own way with his own toys. He doesn't destroy our things or household items, so that's fine in my eyes.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

I love this thread... My parents always had dogs when I was growing up, but there's a few things we do differently that I was sure would be frowned upon! Reading through I was thinking up a list in my head, only to notice my OH has already posted them all  It's definitely nice to know that not everyone's perfect, and everything we do someone else has already done  Although I must admit, I've never heard anything about rawhide chews being bad, or not using flexi leads. I found the flexi lead was fantastic when we got Maisy, particularly for walking her before we trusted her enough to let her off the lead. I can see how it would annoy people if you didn't pay attention to what she was doing, though!


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

I just thought of something that I do, while not 'frowned upon' would probably be considered completely mental if there was anyone around... When Chris is away and I walk Maisy I talk to her constantly, just utter rubbish... The same when we're at home, I'm glad our walls aren't thin or the neighbours would avoid me in the street


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I talk to frey even when the OH is here :lol: and if i know OH has done something he wasnt supposed to whilst i was out or something i tell him frey told me he did it


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Megan345 said:


> I just thought of something that I do, while not 'frowned upon' would probably be considered completely mental if there was anyone around... When Chris is away and I walk Maisy I talk to her constantly, just utter rubbish... The same when we're at home, I'm glad our walls aren't thin or the neighbours would avoid me in the street


Worry when you find people staring in your window watching you dance around your living room with your dog


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> Worry when you find people staring in your window watching you dance around your living room with your dog


Ohh i get caught dancing and conversing all the time, my response is she listens better than most people


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Would just like to say - for the people that didn't know flexis were frowned upon - it's because the locking mechanism is known to fail more regularly than is comfortable. It could be the time your dog lunges at a magpie/squirrel into the street. I'm sure no-one has any issues with using a flexi once at your destination as long as no dogs are running around it wrestling/people to get caught up in it!

Dino sleeps on my bed sometimes.
I encourage him to mouth me.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Is talking to dogs wrong? One of the reasons I had to get Bess when Bingley passed on was that I felt so stupid walking around the house talking to myself!


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh well, here goes.....


My dogs lick our plates clean. 

We let them lick the drips / gravy etc. in the dishwasher;

I don't throw sticks for my dogs, I throw big branches, which are retrieved from rivers and brought right back to me to throw again;

I don't always make my dogs "earn" their treats/dinners, they get them for looking gorgeous anyway...

I actually smile when people make a "U" turn when they see us coming, and I've even been known on occasions, to hurry my speed up with my devil dogs beside me.


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> Is talking to dogs wrong? One of the reasons I had to get Bess when Bingley passed on was that I felt so stupid walking around the house talking to myself!


No it's good.. They may not know all the words, but they love you, and hearing their owners voice is nice for them


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Shrap said:


> Would just like to say - for the people that didn't know flexis were frowned upon - it's because the locking mechanism is known to fail more regularly than is comfortable.


I see, thank you. I didn't realise that, although we did buy our collie the biggest flexi lead possible, just in case.

BessieDog - probably better to talk to an animal than entirely to yourself!  (Incidentally, I love people wearing Bluetooth headsets!) My mum's sure her neighbours look at her strangely because she talks to her cat all the time. She lives in a new house where you can hear every sound the people next door make.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I LOVE this thread! 

ok here goes 

I don't just "let" her sleep on the bed with me, I encourage it 
I give leftovers before they officially become left overs
if it is pouring of rain I don't take her a walk, she hates the rain so whats the point.
I play chase games with her 
I let her initiate play 
I put clothes on her even if she is a big dog 
I don't allow her to chase birds or any other animal
sometimes I make her toys talk to her and get her to give them a paw 
I give her human biscuits, jammy dodgers are her favs (she has doggy ones too though ofc) 
I don't make her work for all her treats
If she nudges me for a pet she gets it 


theres probably thousands more but my list is big enough already


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

8tansox said:


> I actually smile when people make a "U" turn when they see us coming, and I've even been known on occasions, to hurry my speed up with my devil dogs beside me.


im like that with my boys now, it can be very amusing


----------



## emmag22 (Jun 27, 2012)

I am in the middle of committing the biggest sin of all...letting Max sleep on my bed,we have been up for a wee while and out a walk,he got sleepy and I came for a lie down..he followed me through and looked so cute and tired so I thought why not treat him with a quick forty winks on my nice comfy bed!!!!

I also gave up this morning when he did not sit down before crossing the road...!!

Oh and I often give him the end of my toast while I'm having breakfast!!

Such a bad owner...in fact I think the dog warden will be onto me soon!!

:0)


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Hmmmm I don't know how you all don't feel very ashamed of yourselves   Obviously I have nothing to confess.......ok maybe the following!

I play fight with Sandy

I moan at her like I do the kids muttering things like "flipping dog I tell you everyday not to lick the inside of my shoes" AND I expect her to understand it 

I count her as one of my children as she is just as much a pain in the arse as them but I still love them  Plus she is the only girl in my household so she is my girl "child" that I will never have!

I sometimes allow her to chase birds as I know they can fly away

I am a snob when it comes to which doggy friends she can play with


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh I forgot one - when we get back from a walk I take her lead off when we're near or at the front door (unless there's a mass of school children walking past or something) ,despite being on a terraced street.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

lucyandsandy said:


> Hmmmm I don't know how you all don't feel very ashamed of yourselves   Obviously I have nothing to confess.......ok maybe the following!
> 
> I play fight with Sandy
> 
> ...


Ooh these two for me too! I don't mind her chasing birds at all, I always tell her to 'go play' when she starts stalking a flock of them. They always fly on straight away and it keeps her entertained. 

I also don't like her playing with dogs who aren't obedient because I think they're a bad influence. A friend of ours has a dog they haven't trained at all and I won't go round there anymore with Kes, I want her round good influences as she's more likely to listen to me and be obedient round calmer dogs.


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> Oh I forgot one - when we get back from a walk I take her lead off when we're near or at the front door (unless there's a mass of school children walking past or something) ,despite being on a terraced street.


I used to do that  until Tammy started using the opportunity to have a barking frenzy at the neighbours dog  now i'm always trying to bundle them in the door as quick as possible lol


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Lil Doglets said:


> I used to do that  until Tammy started using the opportunity to have a barking frenzy at the neighbours dog  now i'm always trying to bundle them in the door as quick as possible lol


I always have a look up and down the street before I take it off. Our entryway is pretty narrow and she often pulls to get in so taking her lead off inside is a 'mare.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I take freys lead off before she gets in the house, i dont usually have a lead on her if she is in the car, so its out the car with no lead.


----------



## pyjamaparty (Jun 18, 2012)

All the leads come off before we get in the house. We live in a cul de sac so the last few yards are off lead.
They know they're home 

But tonight I committed the biggest sin............
I MADE the dogs come to the pub with me and have fun with the resident Great Dane


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

I allow my dogs upstairs and she sleeps in the bedroom.
She gets her own ice cream occassionally.
I don't take her for walks all the time as she hates them and I feel guilty making her go out even though I think it is good for her 
We play chasing games with each other.
We play tug and she wins most often.

I am very proud of the fact that she will actually play now as it actually took me ages to get her to play in the first place!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

tashax said:


> I take freys lead off before she gets in the house





pyjamaparty said:


> All the leads come off before we get in the house. We live in a cul de sac so the last few yards are off lead.
> They know they're home


haha this too for me! I used to take Tiger's lead off at the door, then started doing it from half way up the drive, now I do it on the pavement just before the house  I don't even know why I do it, it's just nice to see him running up to the front door and waiting for me to let him in  If we're getting in the car (one is on the drive and one is parked across the road) then we just let the dogs run across and wait by the car! We also live in a cul-de-sac so there is no traffic around.

Oh and i've just remembered something really bad we used to do when I was a kid with our old dog!   :scared: We lived in an old victorian terraced house and we used to think it was fantastic to leave the back gate open - Buster would run into the back yard, out the gate, down the back street, up the front street and then bark/scratch the front door to be let in. We would open the front door for him, and he'd go tearing straight to the back of the house to do it again. This sometimes went on for hours


----------



## Painted Lady (Aug 8, 2012)

I've been taking Spud everywhere with us, supermarkets, pet stores, DIY stores, cafes..  He's not had his second jab yet though so he's carried everywhere, and I honestly thought someone would tell me off but as yet, no one has. Even staff come and fawn over him (which irritates the life out of me! Why does no one ask before shoving their giant hand into my puppy's face?! ) 

Also, 'damnit spud' is fast becoming a phrase of choice..


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I leave mine for more than 4 hours at a time 

I raw feed but treat with [email protected] biscuits

They only get one walk per a day at this time of year and they run straight out thr door through the garden and into the car.

Use a choker on Dylan 

Slip leads are my friend

Dylan doesn't have amazing recall but I do let him off 

I don't poo pick my garden until the poo annoys me

I don't freak out when my digs puke/ diarrhoea


----------

